# 100 giorni e sono ancora qua ...



## Juanpalambrond (8 Settembre 2015)

Ciao a tutti,
Chi più, chi meno, credo che ormai conosciate tutti la mia storia. Per chi non dovesse conoscerla c'è un thread di 90 e passa pagine che vi attende  .
Torno a scrivere qui perchè la settimana scorsa io e la mia ex ci siamo rivisti al matrimonio di amici comuni. La serata è stata piuttosto "pesante" ed abbiamo parlato tanto. Abbiamo parlato di come stiamo, del percorso che ognuno di noi due sta facendo e lei mi ha raccontato di vicende, tra lei e il tizio, che non conoscevo. Io, da parte mia, le ho detto che dopo un mese di assoluta apatia ed indolenza, ho ricominciato a vivere ad uscire ed a divertirmi e che ho avuto un'estate abbastanza movimentata. Le ho detto di aver finalmente capito il motivo del suo gesto e che tutte le sue giustificazioni erano solo cazzate di contorno per indorarmi la pillola. Semplicemente lei non si è sentita amata e desiderata come avrebbe voluto ed ha preferito assecondare qualcuno che mostrava interesse verso di lei, per cercare quel senso di gratificazione che tutti proviamo quando sappiamo di piacere a qualcuno. Ha scelto la strada più facile e veloce ed invece di farmi capire cosa volesse da me, ha preferito esprimermi le sue cazzate di contorno ed andare da qualcun'altro. Le ho anche detto di non voler tornare insieme a lei e che la mia vita com'è ora mi sta piacendo. Il mio discorso le ha scatenato una crisi di pianto perché pensava che settembre sarebbe stato il mese della nostra seconda chance. E' rimasta in disparte, con uno sguardo vuoto ed assente per il resto della serata, con il risultato di farmi sentire una merda totale, al punto che a fine serata sono andato da lei, l'ho abbracciata forte ed ho versato qualche lacrimuccia pure io. Mi ha chiesto come ho fatto ad allontanarmi così tanto ed io le ho risposto che ho dovuto farlo perché stavo troppo male. 
Da quel giorno sono più confuso che mai. E' vero che adesso mi diverto, vado in giro, conosco gente ed ho una vita estremamente movimentata. Ma è anche vero che ho iniziato a fare così, per non pensare e sto continuando perché sembra che funzioni molto bene. Mi dico che dopo 12 anni con la stessa persona non voglio perdermi nessuna occasione, ogni lasciata è persa ma non riesco a capire se me la sto raccontando. Nel corso della nostra storia ho già avuto pensieri simili che portarono ad una breve rottura parecchi anni fa, ma negli ultimi anni non mi passava neanche per l'anticamera del cervello. Ero contento, volevo portare la nostra relazione allo step successivo con un figlio, insomma la mia vita sentimentale mi appagava, a quanto pare era lei a non essere appagata dalla nostra relazione. 
Insomma, ho passato tre mesi a ricostruire il mio ego, a ritrovare fiducia in me stesso e pensavo di esserne uscito abbastanza bene. Ma è bastata una serata per farmi rimettere tutto in discussione e far vacillare l'impalcatura che mi sono costruito.


----------



## ivanl (8 Settembre 2015)

Lei conosce bene il suo pollo, evidentemente...meglio di quanto tu conosca te stesso. 
Non farti troppe seghe mentali e continua sulla tua strada di ricostruzione


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Chi più, chi meno, credo che ormai conosciate tutti la mia storia. Per chi non dovesse conoscerla c'è un thread di 90 e passa pagine che vi attende  .
> Torno a scrivere qui perchè la settimana scorsa io e la mia ex ci siamo rivisti al matrimonio di amici comuni. La serata è stata piuttosto "pesante" ed abbiamo parlato tanto. Abbiamo parlato di come stiamo, del percorso che ognuno di noi due sta facendo e lei mi ha raccontato di vicende, tra lei e il tizio, che non conoscevo. Io, da parte mia, le ho detto che dopo un mese di assoluta apatia ed indolenza, ho ricominciato a vivere ad uscire ed a divertirmi e che ho avuto un'estate abbastanza movimentata. Le ho detto di aver finalmente capito il motivo del suo gesto e che tutte le sue giustificazioni erano solo cazzate di contorno per indorarmi la pillola. Semplicemente lei non si è sentita amata e desiderata come avrebbe voluto ed ha preferito assecondare qualcuno che mostrava interesse verso di lei, per cercare quel senso di gratificazione che tutti proviamo quando sappiamo di piacere a qualcuno. Ha scelto la strada più facile e veloce ed invece di farmi capire cosa volesse da me, ha preferito esprimermi le sue cazzate di contorno ed andare da qualcun'altro. Le ho anche detto di non voler tornare insieme a lei e che la mia vita com'è ora mi sta piacendo. Il mio discorso le ha scatenato una crisi di pianto perché pensava che settembre sarebbe stato il mese della nostra seconda chance. E' rimasta in disparte, con uno sguardo vuoto ed assente per il resto della serata, con il risultato di farmi sentire una merda totale, al punto che a fine serata sono andato da lei, l'ho abbracciata forte ed ho versato qualche lacrimuccia pure io. Mi ha chiesto come ho fatto ad allontanarmi così tanto ed io le ho risposto che ho dovuto farlo perché stavo troppo male.
> Da quel giorno sono più confuso che mai. E' vero che adesso mi diverto, vado in giro, conosco gente ed ho una vita estremamente movimentata. Ma è anche vero che ho iniziato a fare così, per non pensare e sto continuando perché sembra che funzioni molto bene. Mi dico che dopo 12 anni con la stessa persona non voglio perdermi nessuna occasione, ogni lasciata è persa ma non riesco a capire se me la sto raccontando. Nel corso della nostra storia ho già avuto pensieri simili che portarono ad una breve rottura parecchi anni fa, ma negli ultimi anni non mi passava neanche per l'anticamera del cervello. Ero contento, volevo portare la nostra relazione allo step successivo con un figlio, insomma la mia vita sentimentale mi appagava, a quanto pare era lei a non essere appagata dalla nostra relazione.
> Insomma, ho passato tre mesi a ricostruire il mio ego, a ritrovare fiducia in me stesso e pensavo di esserne uscito abbastanza bene. Ma è bastata una serata per farmi rimettere tutto in discussione e far vacillare l'impalcatura che mi sono costruito.


Lei si tromba un altro e quello che si allontana sei tu vero?


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Lei conosce bene il suo pollo, evidentemente...meglio di quanto tu conosca te stesso.
> Non farti troppe seghe mentali e continua sulla tua strada di ricostruzione


Io credo di non conoscermi affatto. Da qualche tempo a questa parte mi stupisco continuamente delle mie reazioni 



oscuro ha detto:


> Lei si tromba un altro e quello che si allontana sei tu vero?


Ovviamente si riferiva al dopo, ed è innegabile che io mi sia allontanato da lei. Fisicamente, mentalmente e sentimentalmente.


----------



## ivanl (8 Settembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ovviamente si riferiva al dopo, ed è innegabile che io mi sia allontanato da lei. Fisicamente, mentalmente e sentimentalmente.


e vedi pure...


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Chi più, chi meno, credo che ormai conosciate tutti la mia storia. Per chi non dovesse conoscerla c'è un thread di 90 e passa pagine che vi attende  .
> Torno a scrivere qui perchè la settimana scorsa io e la mia ex ci siamo rivisti al matrimonio di amici comuni. La serata è stata piuttosto "pesante" ed abbiamo parlato tanto. Abbiamo parlato di come stiamo, del percorso che ognuno di noi due sta facendo e lei mi ha raccontato di vicende, tra lei e il tizio, che non conoscevo. Io, da parte mia, le ho detto che dopo un mese di assoluta apatia ed indolenza, ho ricominciato a vivere ad uscire ed a divertirmi e che ho avuto un'estate abbastanza movimentata. Le ho detto di aver finalmente capito il motivo del suo gesto e che tutte le sue giustificazioni erano solo cazzate di contorno per indorarmi la pillola. Semplicemente lei non si è sentita amata e desiderata come avrebbe voluto ed ha preferito assecondare qualcuno che mostrava interesse verso di lei, per cercare quel senso di gratificazione che tutti proviamo quando sappiamo di piacere a qualcuno. Ha scelto la strada più facile e veloce ed invece di farmi capire cosa volesse da me, ha preferito esprimermi le sue cazzate di contorno ed andare da qualcun'altro. Le ho anche detto di non voler tornare insieme a lei e che la mia vita com'è ora mi sta piacendo. Il mio discorso le ha scatenato una crisi di pianto perché pensava che settembre sarebbe stato il mese della nostra seconda chance. E' rimasta in disparte, con uno sguardo vuoto ed assente per il resto della serata, con il risultato di farmi sentire una merda totale, al punto che a fine serata sono andato da lei, l'ho abbracciata forte ed ho versato qualche lacrimuccia pure io. Mi ha chiesto come ho fatto ad allontanarmi così tanto ed io le ho risposto che ho dovuto farlo perché stavo troppo male.
> Da quel giorno sono più confuso che mai. E' vero che adesso mi diverto, vado in giro, conosco gente ed ho una vita estremamente movimentata. Ma è anche vero che ho iniziato a fare così, per non pensare e sto continuando perché sembra che funzioni molto bene. Mi dico che dopo 12 anni con la stessa persona non voglio perdermi nessuna occasione, ogni lasciata è persa ma non riesco a capire se me la sto raccontando. Nel corso della nostra storia ho già avuto pensieri simili che portarono ad una breve rottura parecchi anni fa, ma negli ultimi anni non mi passava neanche per l'anticamera del cervello. Ero contento, volevo portare la nostra relazione allo step successivo con un figlio, insomma la mia vita sentimentale mi appagava, a quanto pare era lei a non essere appagata dalla nostra relazione.
> Insomma, ho passato tre mesi a ricostruire il mio ego, a ritrovare fiducia in me stesso e pensavo di esserne uscito abbastanza bene. Ma è bastata una serata per farmi rimettere tutto in discussione e far vacillare l'impalcatura che mi sono costruito.


Ehy!!

Hai contato i giorni per arrivare a settembre o hai fatto una stima di massima?

Perchè ti sei sentito una merda totale?


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

ciao Juan,

non so se te la stai raccontando o meno, probabilmente sì...io anche me la sono raccontata post rottura... è normale e fisiologico, in quel momento si è confusi e destabilizzati su ciò che è meglio fare per noi stessi. 

cioè: lo sai cos'è meglio  ma lo sai a livello cognitivo, a livello emotivo stai uno straccio...un giorno a 3000, il giorno dopo depresso, un giorno ti senti potente, il giorno dopo ti chiedi "cosa sto facendo"....

quando la parte emotiva coinciderà con il pensiero cognitivo sarai in equilibrio...


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ehy!!
> 
> Hai contato i giorni per arrivare a settembre o hai fatto una stima di massima?
> 
> Perchè ti sei sentito una merda totale?


100 giorni esatti. Sono ingegnere io, mica mi metto a fare le stime di massima! 
Perchè l'ho vista male, a me sembra sinceramente pentita, continuava a ripetere di aver fatto una grandissima cazzata e di voler rimediare. Mi prometteva sincerità e trasparenza cristallina, ha detto di aver fatto il più grande sbaglio della sua vita e che le è costato la sua famiglia.
Io so essere freddo e cinico, ma certe cose ti toccano. Specialmente se le dice una persona con cui ho condiviso così tanto.



banshee ha detto:


> ciao Juan,
> 
> non so se te la stai raccontando o meno, probabilmente sì...io anche me la sono raccontata post rottura... è normale e fisiologico, in quel momento si è confusi e destabilizzati su ciò che è meglio fare per noi stessi.
> 
> ...


E' esattamente come mi sono sentito io, solo che credevo di averlo raggiunto l'equilibrio. Invece adesso sono punto e da capo.


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> E' esattamente come mi sono sentito io, solo che credevo di averlo raggiunto l'equilibrio. Invece adesso sono punto e da capo.


ti capisco, è successo anche a me, uguale. fa parte del percorso credo... 

fa molto arrabbiare come cosa, lo so e ti capisco. fa rabbia perchè dici "ma come ma credevo di essere arrivato a un punto di svolta!" ed invece ci si sente punto e a capo.

domanda secca, ti manca?


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> 100 giorni esatti. Sono ingegnere io, *mica mi metto a fare le stime di massima!*
> Perchè l'ho vista male, a me sembra sinceramente pentita, continuava a ripetere di aver fatto una grandissima cazzata e di voler rimediare. Mi prometteva sincerità e trasparenza cristallina, ha detto di aver fatto il più grande sbaglio della sua vita e che le è costato la sua famiglia.
> Io so essere freddo e cinico, ma certe cose ti toccano. Specialmente se le dice una persona con cui ho condiviso così tanto.
> 
> ...


...eh...:rotfl:

Ok. Ho capito io, cosa hai visto. (anche se non so se l'hai capito tu).

Non capisco perchè faccia sentire merda te. 

Cosa significa che ti senti merda totale?

Ingegnere...lo dovresti sapere che un sistema in equilibrio è un sistema morto!!


----------



## tullio (8 Settembre 2015)

Io le darei invece credito. E', cioè, possibilissimo che lei si aspetti (aspettasse?) qualcosa: un nuovo inizio o comunque una rirpesa di qualcosa. Qualsiasi cosa. Mi pare davver improbabile che tu sia sparito dal suo orizzonte totalmente e penso ci siano validi motivi per ritenere che sei stato spesso nei suoi pensieri. Insomma, la farei sincera. Non ho letto le 90 e passa pagine (hai il link?) ma poiché noi siamo fatti anche (forse solo) delgi altri, darei per scontato che tu sia parte della sua vita e rientri nei suoi deisderi. Come lei, del resto, è per te: questo lo dimostra il tuo scombussolamento.
Altra cosa, invece, è valutare se sia possibile un nuovo inizio. O meglio: un inizio è possibilissimo e facilissimo, chiaramente, ma molto più difficile potrebbe essere portare avanti una relazione. Non sarebbe più la vecchia storia, sarebbe una nuova piena di strascichi, che si rimorchia una quantità di sporcizia, di sentimenti negativi, di rancori. Lei non è più la donna che conoscevi e non lo sei più nemmeno tu. Pur dando per sontato che lei sia sincera e che anche a te non spiacerebbe, alla fine, un ritorno di fiamma, resta che la cosa ha molte probabilità di essere difficilissima e di produrre una nuova serie di tremende ondate di dolore per tutti e due.
D'altra parte, così come stanno le cose, almeno per te che sei scombussolato, una "semplice" amicizia mi pare improbabile. 
Se la ami puoi provarci a ricominciare: sarebbe tremendo tra 10 anni pensare che hai buttato la tua felicità. Puoi provarci consapevole, però, che non hai certezze e che tutto può andare male, per te, e per lei, che puoi dare e provocare dolore.
Se invece non la ami, ed è la pietà, la simpatia, il desiderio, il rancore, il semplice affetto (insomma, qualcosa di diverso dall'amore) a spingerti, allora lascia perdere. In questo caso chiudi, almeno per un lungo periodo, qualsiasi contatto. Non illudere ulteriormente ne te ne lei.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...eh...:rotfl:
> 
> Ok. Ho capito io, cosa hai visto. (anche se non so se l'hai capito tu).
> 
> ...


Io so cos'ho visto. Una persona "distrutta". Io ho cercato di mantenere un tono fermo, deciso, perentorio e questo non ha fatto altro che aumentare il suo senso di distruzione. Il mio sentirmi una merda è da intendere in quel momento ed in quel preciso contesto. Non mi sento tale come conseguenza delle mie azioni degli ultimi 3 mesi. Anzi, credo che la mia reazione sia stata l'unica possibile. L'alternativa sarebbe stata l'autodistruzione, ma ho una considerazione troppo alta di me stesso per permettere una cosa del genere.

Riguardo al sistema in equilibrio, all'università mi hanno insegnato che quello è l'unico sistema in grado di perpetrare il suo funzionamento nel tempo.  



tullio ha detto:


> Se la ami puoi provarci a ricominciare: sarebbe tremendo tra 10 anni pensare che hai buttato la tua felicità. Puoi provarci consapevole, però, che non hai certezze e che tutto può andare male, per te, e per lei, che puoi dare e provocare dolore.
> Se invece non la ami, ed è la pietà, la simpatia, il desiderio, il rancore, il semplice affetto (insomma, qualcosa di diverso dall'amore) a spingerti, allora lascia perdere. In questo caso chiudi, almeno per un lungo periodo, qualsiasi contatto. Non illudere ulteriormente ne te ne lei.


Il problema è tutto qui. Non so più se la amo, forse non so neanche più che cosa sia l'amore...


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ti capisco, è successo anche a me, uguale. fa parte del percorso credo...
> 
> fa molto arrabbiare come cosa, lo so e ti capisco. fa rabbia perchè dici "ma come ma credevo di essere arrivato a un punto di svolta!" ed invece ci si sente punto e a capo.
> 
> domanda secca, ti manca?


Prima della settimana scorsa poco... Adesso si :unhappy:


----------



## Tessa (8 Settembre 2015)

Mamma mia ingegnere smollati un po'!
Ero convinta portassi buone notizie a settembre. Come lei, chissa' che tu non avessi lasciato uno spiraglio?
La prossima volta che apri un 3d spero sia per scrivere che siete tornati insieme!


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Io so cos'ho visto. Una persona "distrutta". Io ho cercato di mantenere un tono fermo, deciso, perentorio e questo non ha fatto altro che aumentare il suo senso di distruzione. Il mio sentirmi una merda è da intendere in quel momento ed in quel preciso contesto. Non mi sento tale come conseguenza delle mie azioni degli ultimi 3 mesi. Anzi, credo che la mia reazione sia stata l'unica possibile. L'alternativa sarebbe stata l'autodistruzione, ma ho una considerazione troppo alta di me stesso per permettere una cosa del genere.
> 
> *Riguardo al sistema in equilibrio, all'università mi hanno insegnato che quello è l'unico sistema in grado di perpetrare il suo funzionamento nel tempo*.
> 
> ...


perchè non parlavate di sistemi viventi!

E perchè vedere una persona distrutta, dalle sue azioni e dalle sue scelte, ha fatto sentire una merda totale te?

Ecco...secondo me non sai cosa hai visto. Hai visto con gli occhi e non con la pancia, la tua pancia intendo. Non la sua. Dalla tua ci stai girando a largo. E ci sta anche. Uomo e ingegnere anche!!

Forse sta venendo il tempo di ascoltarti...e non correre all'inseguimento delle occasioni e delle lasciate e perse..forse.

Ma hai detto bene. Non ti conosci. 

Forse potresti ascoltare la sua storia adesso. Mettendo via le tue interpretazioni. E il tuo istinto di protezione nei suoi confronti. Anche dell'immagine che hai di lei. 

Sei pronto a incontrare la donna, quella reale intendo, e poi decidere?

Pensi sia tempo? 

Perchè in questi 100 giorni i tuoi discorsi li hai fatti con la donna che è nella tua testa. Non con quella che è nel mondo.


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Prima della settimana scorsa poco... Adesso si :unhappy:


ecco perchè non sei più in equilibrio 
l'equilibrio di prima era fittizio..

ne so qualcosa Juan  posso solo dirti di seguire sempre e comunque il tuo istinto..


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> perchè non parlavate di sistemi viventi!
> 
> E perchè vedere una persona distrutta, dalle sue azioni e dalle sue scelte, ha fatto sentire una merda totale te?
> 
> ...



Di sistemi viventi è abbastanza evidente che io non ci capisca un tubo! 

Sai cosa? Io credevo di aver deciso, ma ora che ci siamo rivisti, che l'ho vista in quello stato, non so più. Non so se quello che ho sentito durante quell'abbraccio è amore, affetto, istinto di protezione o chissà cosa. 
Quello che so è che la donna che conosco io, quella che è stata nel mondo insieme a me per tanti anni, è una donna solare, sorridente, propositiva e piena di vitalità e questa donna non è quella che ho visto la settimana scorsa.


----------



## banshee (8 Settembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Di sistemi viventi è abbastanza evidente che io non ci capisca un tubo!
> 
> Sai cosa? Io credevo di aver deciso, ma ora che ci siamo rivisti, che l'ho vista in quello stato, non so più. Non so se quello che ho sentito durante quell'abbraccio è amore, affetto, istinto di protezione o chissà cosa.
> *Quello che so è che la donna che conosco io, quella che è stata nel mondo insieme a me per tanti anni, è una donna solare, sorridente, propositiva e piena di vitalità e questa donna non è quella che ho visto la settimana scorsa.*


lo è. soltanto che adesso vive un momento in cui non riesce più ad esserlo, perchè sta soffrendo....


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> *Di sistemi viventi è abbastanza evidente che io non ci capisca un tubo!*
> 
> Sai cosa? Io credevo di aver deciso, ma ora che ci siamo rivisti, che l'ho vista in quello stato, non so più. Non so se quello che ho sentito durante quell'abbraccio è amore, affetto, istinto di protezione o chissà cosa.
> Quello che so è che la donna che conosco io, quella che è stata nel mondo insieme a me per tanti anni, è una donna solare, sorridente, propositiva e piena di vitalità e questa donna non è quella che ho visto la settimana scorsa.


E' che sei ingegnere!!..ma già sapere di non saperne un tubo mi pare un buon inizio!!

E allora non chiederti cosa hai sentito. Non è così importante. Definirlo. 

Decidi se vuoi ascoltare la sua storia o meno. Se puoi. Se ce la fai. 

La sua però. E con la tua pancia. 

Una donna, e anche un uomo, sono tante donne e tanti uomini...non sono mai riassumibili...la bellezza e il terrore è che riserva sorprese l'essere esseri tanto sfaccettati, confusi e variabili. 

Continui a voler decidere tutto e subito. Non c'è niente da decidere. E' ansia. Seguiti. E ascoltati. Verifica i dubbi e esponiti. Non è una gara. 

E se lo fosse, l'unico premio in palio è imparare.


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Oh*



Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Io credo di non conoscermi affatto. Da qualche tempo a questa parte mi stupisco continuamente delle mie reazioni
> 
> 
> 
> Ovviamente si riferiva al dopo, ed è innegabile che io mi sia allontanato da lei. Fisicamente, mentalmente e sentimentalmente.


Ma poverina sta donna,si scopa un altro e ha una crisi di pianto quando tu innegabilmente ti sei allontanato,ma io sarei pure commosso.
NON NE POSSO PIù.
Però sei stronzo juan,e cazzo e che sarà mai?si è calata le mutande davanti ad un altro pisello,succede,mica è un buon motivo per allontanarsi e cazzo e se un uomo che scopre di essere cornuto si allontana per così poco...!
Vabbè...non commento poi mi incazzo per davvero....CHE IN QUESTO CAZZO DI PAESE STIAMO SUPERANDO LA MISURA....


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma poverina sta donna,si scopa un altro e ha una crisi di pianto quando tu innegabilmente ti sei allontanato,ma io sarei pure commosso.
> NON NE POSSO PIù.
> Però sei stronzo juan,e cazzo e che sarà mai?si è calata le mutande davanti ad un altro pisello,succede,mica è un buon motivo per allontanarsi e cazzo e se un uomo che scopre di essere cornuto si allontana per così poco...!
> Vabbè...non commento poi mi incazzo per davvero....CHE IN QUESTO CAZZO DI PAESE STIAMO SUPERANDO LA MISURA....


E io lo so che la rabbia è un buon incentivo. E di modi per nutrirla ce ne sono tantissimi. 

però andare avanti lasciando i pesi è una bella sensazione. E non tiene legati. 

E' libertà. E pace. 

non pensi?


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



ipazia ha detto:


> E io lo so che la rabbia è un buon incentivo. E di modi per nutrirla ce ne sono tantissimi.
> 
> però andare avanti lasciando i pesi è una bella sensazione. E non tiene legati.
> 
> ...


Si,non è il caso mio...la rabbia è casa mia,ma i pesi mi hanno sempre inseguito....!

Per il resto questa che tradisce avendo la crisi di manico,e poi dopo tre mesi crisi di pianto è di un patetico raro...


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,non è il caso mio...la rabbia è casa mia,ma i pesi mi hanno sempre inseguito....!
> 
> Per il resto questa che tradisce avendo la crisi di manico,e poi dopo tre mesi crisi di pianto è di un patetico raro...


per forza ti inseguono...ce li hai in casa...(disse l'asino...)  

Io non ci vedo nulla di patetico a dirti il vero. 

E in ogni caso non serve. 

La questione non riguarda lei. 

La questione, per me, riguarda il modo in cui juan vuole affrontare quello che è successo. Se uscendone arricchito e pacificato o in fuga e nell'ansia dell'ogni lasciata è persa. 

E se non ascolta la storia di lei, ma soltanto quella che lui ha in testa, la cosa gli resterà sospesa fra le mani. 

Non a caso nel ritrovare la realtà di lei si è scombussolato. E non penso all'amore o a quelle cose lì. Lo sai.

Penso che una storia è vera quando i protagonisti narrano ognuno la loro parte. 

Forse anche per i miei vissuti...a me piacerebbe poter reincontrare il mio ex e sciogliere i nodi che sono rimasti. E non sono pochi. 
Non posso e non è neanche consigliabile. E devo fare da sola. E' più complesso da soli. 

Se lei ha una storia da raccontare, che non sia negazione di realtà, io sono convinta faccia bene ad entrambi darsi lo spazio di ascoltare. 

Ascoltare non vincola e non toglie dignità a nessuno. 

Ma farlo significa poter decidere prendendo posizione. 

In questo modo, non ascoltare e decidere di guardare solo un pezzo di storia, è solo scegliere. E quando si sceglie, si sceglie sempre il male minore. 
Perchè già nello scegliere è implicito un limitarsi il ventaglio delle possibilità. Per vincoli costituzionali direi. Come minimo di sguardo. 

Ultimamente io sono una tifosa del decidere, per il meglio...o almeno provarci...


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2015)

*Ipazia*



ipazia ha detto:


> per forza ti inseguono...ce li hai in casa...(disse l'asino...)
> 
> Io non ci vedo nulla di patetico a dirti il vero.
> 
> ...


A me non piacerebbe reincontrare le mie ex...una in particolare,ma a quanto pare,il destino si diverte,e allora manda in onda sto tatrino ogni tanto, da diversi anni a sta parte...e che vuoi farci?

Io sono un tifoso del pensare prima di agire,e dell'agire dopo aver pensato,e quando haia gito senza pensare,dei tuoi pianti non so proprio cosa farmene....


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me non piacerebbe reincontrare le mie ex...una in particolare,ma a quanto pare,il destino si diverte,e allora manda in onda sto tatrino ogni tanto, da diversi anni a sta parte...e che vuoi farci?
> 
> Io sono un tifoso del pensare prima di agire,e dell'agire dopo aver pensato,e quando haia gito senza pensare,dei tuoi pianti non so proprio cosa farmene....



Chissà come mai il teatrino si ripresenta continuamente.......ci hai mai pensato?

(senza accanirti con la sfiga intendo).

E' un mio rimpianto invece. Non poter sciogliere i nodi insieme. E ancora mi fa male. Spesso. 
Ma semplicemente non si può. Ci ho impiegato un sacco ad accettare quel "non si può". 

Dopo l'ultimo tentativo mi sono arresa. Ma resta che mi spiace e molto anche. Non poter sapere e confrontare con lui. Io credevo che ci saremmo riusciti. E invece siamo solo riusciti a fare il deserto dentro e fra noi. Ed entrambi ne stiamo pagando lo scotto. 

Anche io sono una tifosa del pensare prima di agire...ma a volte i pensieri fanno agire lo stesso. 

Che non è giustificazione. Non è cambiare posizione. Ma è conoscere per avere posizione. Il più completa possibile. 

La rabbia si deve attraversare, ma poi c'è da lasciarla andare. E' un giogo altrimenti.


----------



## Spot (8 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Chissà come mai il teatrino si ripresenta continuamente.......ci hai mai pensato?
> 
> (senza accanirti con la sfiga intendo).
> 
> ...


E già.. a volte è come se si spezzasse quel filo che permetteva non dico  la comunicazione, ma almeno la comprensione del testo. Diventano  falsanti anche i racconti, distruttivi.


----------



## JON (8 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> perchè non parlavate di sistemi viventi!
> 
> E perchè vedere una persona distrutta, dalle sue azioni e dalle sue scelte, ha fatto sentire una merda totale te?
> 
> ...


Il livello del forum è molto alto ultimamente.

Caro Giovanni Palainfronte, ascolta 'sta donna..... ipazia.


----------



## Zod (8 Settembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Chi più, chi meno, credo che ormai conosciate tutti la mia storia. Per chi non dovesse conoscerla c'è un thread di 90 e passa pagine che vi attende  .
> Torno a scrivere qui perchè la settimana scorsa io e la mia ex ci siamo rivisti al matrimonio di amici comuni. La serata è stata piuttosto "pesante" ed abbiamo parlato tanto. Abbiamo parlato di come stiamo, del percorso che ognuno di noi due sta facendo e lei mi ha raccontato di vicende, tra lei e il tizio, che non conoscevo. Io, da parte mia, le ho detto che dopo un mese di assoluta apatia ed indolenza, ho ricominciato a vivere ad uscire ed a divertirmi e che ho avuto un'estate abbastanza movimentata. Le ho detto di aver finalmente capito il motivo del suo gesto e che tutte le sue giustificazioni erano solo cazzate di contorno per indorarmi la pillola. Semplicemente lei non si è sentita amata e desiderata come avrebbe voluto ed ha preferito assecondare qualcuno che mostrava interesse verso di lei, per cercare quel senso di gratificazione che tutti proviamo quando sappiamo di piacere a qualcuno. Ha scelto la strada più facile e veloce ed invece di farmi capire cosa volesse da me, ha preferito esprimermi le sue cazzate di contorno ed andare da qualcun'altro. Le ho anche detto di non voler tornare insieme a lei e che la mia vita com'è ora mi sta piacendo. Il mio discorso le ha scatenato una crisi di pianto perché pensava che settembre sarebbe stato il mese della nostra seconda chance. E' rimasta in disparte, con uno sguardo vuoto ed assente per il resto della serata, con il risultato di farmi sentire una merda totale, al punto che a fine serata sono andato da lei, l'ho abbracciata forte ed ho versato qualche lacrimuccia pure io. Mi ha chiesto come ho fatto ad allontanarmi così tanto ed io le ho risposto che ho dovuto farlo perché stavo troppo male.
> Da quel giorno sono più confuso che mai. E' vero che adesso mi diverto, vado in giro, conosco gente ed ho una vita estremamente movimentata. Ma è anche vero che ho iniziato a fare così, per non pensare e sto continuando perché sembra che funzioni molto bene. Mi dico che dopo 12 anni con la stessa persona non voglio perdermi nessuna occasione, ogni lasciata è persa ma non riesco a capire se me la sto raccontando. Nel corso della nostra storia ho già avuto pensieri simili che portarono ad una breve rottura parecchi anni fa, ma negli ultimi anni non mi passava neanche per l'anticamera del cervello. Ero contento, volevo portare la nostra relazione allo step successivo con un figlio, insomma la mia vita sentimentale mi appagava, a quanto pare era lei a non essere appagata dalla nostra relazione.
> Insomma, ho passato tre mesi a ricostruire il mio ego, a ritrovare fiducia in me stesso e pensavo di esserne uscito abbastanza bene. Ma è bastata una serata per farmi rimettere tutto in discussione e far vacillare l'impalcatura che mi sono costruito.


Non ricordo la tua storia, ma la tua prima reazione è stata di dirle che non vuoi tornare con lei e che la tua vita ora ti piace. L'hai messa in dubbio solo dopo aver visto quanto ci è rimasta male lei. Secondo me non devi cambiare idea rispetto a quanto le hai detto. Diversamente valuta poi se vuoi davvero correre il rischio di fare lo step successivo, famiglia e figli, con chi ti ha fatto ciò che ti ha fatto lei.


----------



## JON (8 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non ricordo la tua storia, ma la tua prima reazione è stata di dirle che non vuoi tornare con lei e che la tua vita ora ti piace. L'hai messa in dubbio solo dopo aver visto quanto ci è rimasta male lei. Secondo me non devi cambiare idea rispetto a quanto le hai detto. Diversamente valuta poi se vuoi davvero correre il rischio di fare lo step successivo, famiglia e figli, con chi ti ha fatto ciò che ti ha fatto lei.


Si, ma non significa molto.

Come qualcuno gli ha detto, l'idea che nel frattempo si era fatta era tra se e i suoi stessi pensieri di questi ultimi tempi.

Lei lo ha spiazzato, penso che il "gradevole" colpo di scena  lo abbia dato dichiarando il fallimento della "famiglia" in seguito a quegli errori.


----------



## Horny (8 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mamma mia ingegnere smollati un po'!
> Ero convinta portassi buone notizie a settembre. Come lei, chissa' che tu non avessi lasciato uno spiraglio?
> La prossima volta che apri un 3d spero sia per scrivere che siete tornati insieme!


 La gente riesce sempre a sorprendermi


----------



## Horny (8 Settembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Non so più se la amo, forse non so neanche più che cosa sia l'amore...


Ragione sufficiente per lasciar perdere, secondo me,
dato che non avete figli o legami equivalenti.


----------



## Horny (8 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> perchè non parlavate di sistemi viventi!
> 
> E perchè vedere una persona distrutta, dalle sue azioni e dalle sue scelte, ha fatto sentire una merda totale te?
> 
> ...


ma di donne reali ne può incontrare 1000 altre.
poi vabe' non che non si debba confrontare con la tipa,
Ci mancherebbe.
ma se ha un problema lui di base, dubito che lo risolverà in questo rapporto.
ps
mi viene il dubbio di non averti capita
à me lui pare già un tipo piuttosto sensibile ed impari o di suo, se si è messo pure a piangere


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma di donne reali ne può incontrare 1000 altre.
> poi vabe' non che non si debba confrontare con la tipa,
> Ci mancherebbe.
> ma se ha un problema lui di base, dubito che lo risolverà in questo rapporto.
> ...


Intendevo che se in questi 100 giorni si è confrontato solo con la lei che ha in testa, in realtà si è confrontato con gli immaginari che lui ha su di lei. E con la parte conosciuta di lei. Con quella conosciuta ci voleva fare un figlio. 

Ma non è la parte conosciuta che li ha fatti saltare. 

Chiudere, o aprire, non penso lo possa sapere in anticipo, significa fare i conti con la donna reale, non con quella che credeva di conoscere. 

Ma se parla solo con se stesso, si fa domande e poi si risponde anche. A cosa gli serve se non a girare su se stesso?

E poi la incontra e non sa tenere posizione, dentro intendo, che fuori tiene botta. E mica perchè non è bravo. o forte. 

Ma semplicemente perchè la posizione l'ha presa con una sua immagine e trovarsi di fronte quella vera, in carne e ossa lo destabilizza. 

E se lo destabilizza, io penso che lui possa concedersi di capire il perchè. Se vuole. 

Ma prendere posizione per partito preso, non mi sembra che sia una strada che fa per lui. 

Le altre, non c'entrano niente.


----------



## JON (8 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Intendevo che se in questi 100 giorni si è confrontato solo con la lei che ha in testa, in realtà si è confrontato con gli immaginari che lui ha su di lei. E con la parte conosciuta di lei. Con quella conosciuta ci voleva fare un figlio.
> 
> Ma non è la parte conosciuta che li ha fatti saltare.
> 
> ...


E' evidente che c'è ancora una certa attrazione tra i due.

Perché non ritentare? Mi chiedo.
Perché in fondo si sono già persi tanti anni e non vale la pena di rischiarne altri?
Per paura?

Nessuno gli corre appresso, ne gli punta una pistola alla testa. Anche io credo possa affrontarla se vuole, e serenamente, se vogliamo.


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> E' evidente che c'è ancora una certa attrazione tra i due.
> 
> Perché non ritentare? Mi chiedo.
> Perché in fondo si sono già persi tanti anni e non vale la pena di rischiarne altri?
> ...


Sì...senza porsi obiettivi. Giusto per andare a dare uno sguardo da vicino. 

E ascoltare. 

A tornare indietro fa sempre a tempo. non sembra in ogni caso uno che si lancia a pesce. Lo sa già come stare indietro. 

Forse può imparare come portarsi avanti.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (9 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Intendevo che se in questi 100 giorni si è confrontato solo con la lei che ha in testa, in realtà si è confrontato con gli immaginari che lui ha su di lei. E con la parte conosciuta di lei. Con quella conosciuta ci voleva fare un figlio.
> 
> Ma non è la parte conosciuta che li ha fatti saltare.
> 
> ...


Sul grassetto direi che c'hai preso. La sua reazione mi ha destabilizzato. E non ti nascondo che per me sarebbe stato liberatorio vederla felice e contenta magari insieme a quello stronzo. Avrei avuto modo di odiarla ed odiandola allontanarmi definitivamente da lei. 

Durante il nostro incontro invece, mi sono sforzato molto di ascoltarla. E, come ho scritto, credo di aver capito le (banali) motivazioni che c'erano dietro al gesto. Gesto che continuo a condannare senza possibilità di appello e che ancora adesso mi fa salire il sangue al cervello. Ma purtroppo non posso cancellarlo.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (9 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ps
> mi viene il dubbio di non averti capita
> à me lui pare già un tipo piuttosto sensibile ed impari o di suo, se si è messo pure a piangere


Ti concedo il sensibile, ma impari? Puoi spiegare?


----------



## danny (9 Settembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Sul grassetto direi che c'hai preso. La sua reazione mi ha destabilizzato. E non ti nascondo che per me sarebbe stato liberatorio vederla felice e contenta magari insieme a quello stronzo. Avrei avuto modo di odiarla ed odiandola allontanarmi definitivamente da lei.
> 
> Durante il nostro incontro invece, mi sono sforzato molto di ascoltarla. E, come ho scritto, credo di aver capito le (banali) motivazioni che c'erano dietro al gesto. Gesto che continuo a condannare senza possibilità di appello e che ancora adesso mi fa salire il sangue al cervello. *Ma purtroppo non posso cancellarlo*.


No, ma neppure puoi cancellare i precedenti 12 anni, e neppure lei può farlo.
Il tradimento gode di una fase iniziale di grande euforia ed eccitazione, in cui si fanno cose apparentemente stronze e stupide, ma terribilmente appaganti. Poi... questo stato svanisce e gradualmente subentra la razionalità e la situazione comincia a definirsi trovando una sua strada.
Nel tuo caso, questa gradualità non c'è stata, ma il trauma di un'improvvisa scoperta e di un distacco improvviso.
Il periodo successivo è servito ad entrambi per elaborare, tra sentimento e razionalità, quello che stava accadendo.
Tu ti sei allontanato da lei, più per sopravvivere al dolore e dominare la paura di soffrire.
Lei ha ridimensionato le emozioni vissute nel tradimento, confrontando le due relazioni in base alle persone e alla loro effettiva importanza. E ha capito, probabilmente, cosa, e di conseguenza anche chi, per lei era più importante.
O forse lo ha semplicemente supposto, rendendosi necessario un incontro con te (piuttosto che un'elaborazione sul ricordo di te) per avere conferma delle sue ipotesi.
Ora tocca a te capire.


----------



## oscuro (9 Settembre 2015)

*Oh madonna*

Oh madonna mia... ora tocca a lui capire?e che deve capire?cosa deve capire?
Ah giusto, deve capire che dopo 12 anni di storia la sua donna non si è sentita amata ed invece di affrontare un confronto civile con il proprio uomo ha affrontato a culo pizzo un altro pisello.CAZZO BELLA FORMA DI CONFRONTO E DI CIVILTà,DI AMORE E DI RISPETTO...
Minchia adesso dobbiamo "CAPIRE" poi cavolo povera donna ha avuto pure una crisi di pianto,e cazzo.
ma vi rendete conto di quello che scrivete o no?
Deve solo capire se una donna così fa per lui o no.Punto.Le motivazioni che hanno spinto questa donna verso un altro furetto allegro,sono risibili se non patetiche,mi dovete ancora spiegare perchè in momenti di crisi si finisce a scopare invece di parlare,ma a sta cosa nessuno mai riesce a darmi una spiegazione valida....


----------



## Darty (9 Settembre 2015)

*Sì*



tullio ha detto:


> Io le darei invece credito. E', cioè, possibilissimo che lei si aspetti (aspettasse?) qualcosa: un nuovo inizio o comunque una rirpesa di qualcosa. Qualsiasi cosa. Mi pare davver improbabile che tu sia sparito dal suo orizzonte totalmente e penso ci siano validi motivi per ritenere che sei stato spesso nei suoi pensieri. Insomma, la farei sincera. Non ho letto le 90 e passa pagine (hai il link?) ma poiché noi siamo fatti anche (forse solo) delgi altri, darei per scontato che tu sia parte della sua vita e rientri nei suoi deisderi. Come lei, del resto, è per te: questo lo dimostra il tuo scombussolamento.
> Altra cosa, invece, è valutare se sia possibile un nuovo inizio. O meglio: un inizio è possibilissimo e facilissimo, chiaramente, ma molto più difficile potrebbe essere portare avanti una relazione. Non sarebbe più la vecchia storia, sarebbe una nuova piena di strascichi, che si rimorchia una quantità di sporcizia, di sentimenti negativi, di rancori. Lei non è più la donna che conoscevi e non lo sei più nemmeno tu. Pur dando per sontato che lei sia sincera e che anche a te non spiacerebbe, alla fine, un ritorno di fiamma, resta che la cosa ha molte probabilità di essere difficilissima e di produrre una nuova serie di tremende ondate di dolore per tutti e due.
> D'altra parte, così come stanno le cose, almeno per te che sei scombussolato, una "semplice" amicizia mi pare improbabile.
> Se la ami puoi provarci a ricominciare: sarebbe tremendo tra 10 anni pensare che hai buttato la tua felicità. Puoi provarci consapevole, però, che non hai certezze e che tutto può andare male, per te, e per lei, che puoi dare e provocare dolore.
> Se invece non la ami, ed è la pietà, la simpatia, il desiderio, il rancore, il semplice affetto (insomma, qualcosa di diverso dall'amore) a spingerti, allora lascia perdere. In questo caso chiudi, almeno per un lungo periodo, qualsiasi contatto. Non illudere ulteriormente ne te ne lei.


Quoto Tullio. Posso capire il momento, ma non hai motivo di sentirti una merda. Lei aveva aspettative, anch’io la farei sincera. E’ per questo che è devastata, sta soffrendo schiacciata dai sensi di colpa. Adesso sta a te riflettere e decidere cosa fare: puoi fare un tentativo, provare a ricominciare ma solo a patto di amarla veramente. Pensaci bene però, devi essere consapevole del fatto che non sarà facile, ci saranno strascichi pesanti e porterai con te i fantasmi per molto tempo. Si può accettare, perdonare ma non dimenticare. Viceversa, se non sei sicuro di amarla davvero, se i tuoi sentimenti sono altri, ti consiglio vivamente di lasciar perdere. Sei giovane, non hai figli e soprattutto sei una persona brillante e intelligente, ritroverai presto il tuo equilibrio e non avrai difficoltà ad avere nuove storie. In bocca al lupo Juan...e facci sapere.


----------



## Darty (9 Settembre 2015)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Oh madonna mia... ora tocca a lui capire?e che deve capire?cosa deve capire?
> Ah giusto, deve capire che dopo 12 anni di storia la sua donna non si è sentita amata ed invece di affrontare un confronto civile con il proprio uomo ha affrontato a culo pizzo un altro pisello.CAZZO BELLA FORMA DI CONFRONTO E DI CIVILTà,DI AMORE E DI RISPETTO...
> Minchia adesso dobbiamo "CAPIRE" poi cavolo povera donna ha avuto pure una crisi di pianto,e cazzo.
> ma vi rendete conto di quello che scrivete o no?
> Deve solo capire se una donna così fa per lui o no.Punto.Le motivazioni che hanno spinto questa donna verso un altro furetto allegro,sono risibili se non patetiche,mi dovete ancora spiegare perchè in momenti di crisi si finisce a scopare invece di parlare,ma a sta cosa nessuno mai riesce a darmi una spiegazione valida....


...ad avercela una spiegazione valida


----------



## oscuro (9 Settembre 2015)

*Darty*



Darty ha detto:


> ...ad avercela una spiegazione valida


Non esiste una spiegazione valida.Bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di scrivere che una donna, come in questo caso,ma vale anche se fosse stato un uomo, che agisce così merita solo un sonoro calcio in culo.PUNTO.
Me ne sbatterei di postume crisi di pianto,perchè quando si toglieva le mutande con un altro al suo uomo..non ci pensava e non sgorgavano lacrime dal suo viso....!
Schaicciata dai rimorsi?e cazzo io passo con il rosso me ne frego,butto sotto una che attraversa con il verde che cazzo voglio?che ho da pretendere?da piangere?
Ma secondo me juan dovrebbe solo che ignorarla e andare incontro alla vita....


----------



## banshee (9 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Chissà come mai il teatrino si ripresenta continuamente.......ci hai mai pensato?
> 
> (senza accanirti con la sfiga intendo).
> 
> ...


anche per me è stato così. è stato molto doloroso per me affrontare tutto da sola, senza poter sciogliere i nodi insieme. ma era impossibile. sia perché la separazione è avvenuta mentre ancora c'era coinvolgimento da entrambe le parti, sia per come è fatto lui ( e tu sai)..

ti quoto, la rabbia si attraversa ed è anche utile viverla tutta, visceralmente, ma poi va lasciata fluire via.


----------



## danny (9 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oh madonna mia... *ora tocca a lui capire?*e che deve capire?cosa deve capire?
> Ah giusto, deve capire che dopo 12 anni di storia la sua donna non si è sentita amata ed invece di affrontare un confronto civile con il proprio uomo ha affrontato a culo pizzo un altro pisello.CAZZO BELLA FORMA DI CONFRONTO E DI CIVILTà,DI AMORE E DI RISPETTO...
> Minchia adesso dobbiamo "CAPIRE" poi cavolo povera donna ha avuto pure una crisi di pianto,e cazzo.
> ma vi rendete conto di quello che scrivete o no?
> Deve solo capire se una donna così fa per lui o no.Punto.Le motivazioni che hanno spinto questa donna verso un altro furetto allegro,sono risibili se non patetiche,m*i dovete ancora spiegare perchè in momenti di crisi si finisce a scopare invece di parlare,ma a sta cosa nessuno mai riesce a darmi una spiegazione valida.*...



Puoi anche non capire e girare i tacchi, avanti un'altra...
Poi se ti ricapita anche con un'altra, amen, il mondo è pieno di... stronze, no?
Una tanto vale l'altra (o forse no)
Sulla seconda parte: non c'è niente da capire (cit. De Gregori), purtroppo è così.


----------



## oscuro (9 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> anche per me è stato così. è stato molto doloroso per me affrontare tutto da sola, senza poter sciogliere i nodi insieme. ma era impossibile. sia perché la separazione è avvenuta mentre ancora c'era coinvolgimento da entrambe le parti, sia per come è fatto lui ( e tu sai)..
> 
> ti quoto, la rabbia si attraversa ed è anche utile viverla tutta, visceralmente, ma poi va lasciata fluire via.


Ipazia scrive:chissà come mai il tatrino si ripresenta continuamente....
Ecco io non saprei,ma so che la prossima volta calerà il sipario....costi quel che costi.


----------



## danny (9 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma secondo me juan dovrebbe solo che ignorarla e andare incontro alla vita....


Anche per me, ma non ci riesce.
Forse è proprio questa la cosa che è opportuno capire.


----------



## oscuro (9 Settembre 2015)

*No*



danny ha detto:


> Puoi anche non capire e girare i tacchi, avanti un'altra...
> Poi se ti ricapita anche con un'altra, amen, il mondo è pieno di... stronze, no?
> Una tanto vale l'altra (o forse no)
> Sulla seconda parte: non c'è niente da capire (cit. De Gregori), purtroppo è così.


Eh no.Se ti capita troppo spesso...chiediti se il mondo è pieno di stronze o se tu non sai riconoscerle....


----------



## danny (9 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Quoto Tullio. Posso capire il momento, ma non hai motivo di sentirti una merda. Lei aveva aspettative, anch’io la farei sincera. E’ per questo che è devastata, sta soffrendo schiacciata dai sensi di colpa. Adesso sta a te riflettere e decidere cosa fare: puoi fare un tentativo, provare a ricominciare ma solo a patto di amarla veramente. Pensaci bene però, devi essere consapevole del fatto che non sarà facile, ci saranno strascichi pesanti e porterai con te i fantasmi per molto tempo. Si può accettare, perdonare ma non dimenticare. Viceversa, se non sei sicuro di amarla davvero, se i tuoi sentimenti sono altri, ti consiglio vivamente di lasciar perdere. Sei giovane, non hai figli e soprattutto sei una persona brillante e intelligente, ritroverai presto il tuo equilibrio e non avrai difficoltà ad avere nuove storie. In bocca al lupo Juan...e facci sapere.


Per me è anche tattica comunicativa, voluta o no poco importa.
Ponendosi diversamente dal solito, giustamente comunica la sua vergogna, il suo pentimento, la sua sottomissione.
Per il resto, sono d'accordo.
E' un' opportunità per fare scelte consapevoli.


----------



## banshee (9 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ipazia scrive:chissà come mai il tatrino si ripresenta continuamente....
> Ecco io non saprei,ma so che la prossima volta calerà il sipario....costi quel che costi.


io sono d'accordo  e lo sai. ad un certo punto il teatrino deve finire e le maschere tornare al loro posto, lo spettacolo è finito......


----------



## Juanpalambrond (9 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Quoto Tullio. Posso capire il momento, ma non hai motivo di sentirti una merda. Lei aveva aspettative, anch’io la farei sincera. E’ per questo che è devastata, sta soffrendo schiacciata dai sensi di colpa. Adesso sta a te riflettere e decidere cosa fare: *puoi fare un tentativo, provare a ricominciare ma solo a patto di amarla veramente.* Pensaci bene però, devi essere consapevole del fatto che non sarà facile, ci saranno strascichi pesanti e porterai con te i fantasmi per molto tempo. Si può accettare, perdonare ma non dimenticare. Viceversa, se non sei sicuro di amarla davvero, se i tuoi sentimenti sono altri, ti consiglio vivamente di lasciar perdere. Sei giovane, non hai figli e soprattutto sei una persona brillante e intelligente, ritroverai presto il tuo equilibrio e non avrai difficoltà ad avere nuove storie. In bocca al lupo Juan...e facci sapere.


Sono d'accordo, ma nella condizione in cui sono adesso, non credo di poterlo capire. Probabilmente dovrei frequentarla, vedere di nuovo come sono quando sono con lei. Diversamente mi risulterebbe molto difficile capire quali sono i miei veri sentimenti, e se in nome di questi posso (voglio) ingoiare il rospo. Il paragone non regge, a me sembra più un T-Rex da mandare giù. 

In ogni caso.... Crepi il lupo! 



oscuro ha detto:


> Non esiste una spiegazione valida.Bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di scrivere che una donna, come in questo caso,ma vale anche se fosse stato un uomo, che agisce così merita solo un sonoro calcio in culo.PUNTO.
> *Me ne sbatterei di postume crisi di pianto,perchè quando si toglieva le mutande con un altro al suo uomo..non ci pensava e non sgorgavano lacrime dal suo viso....!*
> Schaicciata dai rimorsi?e cazzo io passo con il rosso me ne frego,butto sotto una che attraversa con il verde che cazzo voglio?che ho da pretendere?da piangere?
> Ma secondo me juan dovrebbe solo che ignorarla e andare incontro alla vita....


Vedi, la mia parte razionale (e ti garantisco che si tratta della parte predominante della mia personalità) la pensa esattamente così. Ma poi devo fare i conti anche con le emozioni ed i sentimenti. 
Sarò pure ingegnere, ma non so essere completamente un ghiacciolo!


----------



## Darty (9 Settembre 2015)

*Sì*



oscuro ha detto:


> Non esiste una spiegazione valida.Bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di scrivere che una donna, come in questo caso,ma vale anche se fosse stato un uomo, che agisce così merita solo un sonoro calcio in culo.PUNTO.
> Me ne sbatterei di postume crisi di pianto,perchè quando si toglieva le mutande con un altro al suo uomo..non ci pensava e non sgorgavano lacrime dal suo viso....!
> Schaicciata dai rimorsi?e cazzo io passo con il rosso me ne frego,butto sotto una che attraversa con il verde che cazzo voglio?che ho da pretendere?da piangere?
> Ma secondo me juan dovrebbe solo che ignorarla e andare incontro alla vita....


Che dirti...non fa una piega...e nella sua condizione è quello che farei anch'io. Ma Juan sembra non esserne capace. Potrebbe anche riprovarci, consapevole però delle difficoltà alle quali andrà incontro...


----------



## oscuro (9 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, ma nella condizione in cui sono adesso, non credo di poterlo capire. Probabilmente dovrei frequentarla, vedere di nuovo come sono quando sono con lei. Diversamente mi risulterebbe molto difficile capire quali sono i miei veri sentimenti, e se in nome di questi posso (voglio) ingoiare il rospo. Il paragone non regge, a me sembra più un T-Rex da mandare giù.
> 
> In ogni caso.... Crepi il lupo!
> 
> ...


E ma se la mia donna finsice a prendere un altro cazzo addio emozioni addio sentimenti....ma capisco di essere un uomo molto strano.


----------



## Spot (9 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche per me è stato così. è stato molto doloroso per me affrontare tutto da sola, senza poter sciogliere i nodi insieme. ma era impossibile. sia perché la separazione è avvenuta mentre ancora c'era coinvolgimento da entrambe le parti, sia per come è fatto lui ( e tu sai)..
> 
> ti quoto, la rabbia si attraversa ed è anche utile viverla tutta, visceralmente, ma poi va lasciata fluire via.


:smile:
Queste sono le cose per cui sono rimasta su questo forum.
Che certe cose si vivono comunque e s'imparano sentendole. Ma leggerle in un racconto fatto da altri ti dà quello sguardo un po' decentrato in più che fa bene.


----------



## oscuro (9 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> :smile:
> Queste sono le cose per cui sono rimasta su questo forum.
> Che certe cose si vivono comunque e s'imparano sentendole. Ma leggerle in un racconto fatto da altri ti dà quello sguardo un po' decentrato in più che fa bene.


A saperlo prima evitavamo di scrivere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (9 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A saperlo prima evitavamo di scrivere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Scusami oscu', so che sono le 11.30, ma sono ancora in fase sonno e non ho capito... :unhappy:


----------



## banshee (9 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> :smile:
> Queste sono le cose per cui sono rimasta su questo forum.
> Che certe cose si vivono comunque e s'imparano sentendole. Ma leggerle in un racconto fatto da altri ti dà quello sguardo un po' decentrato in più che fa bene.


già..

io ne sono uscita (quasi del tutto) proprio parlandone e raccontando. e leggendo gli altri..


----------



## oscuro (9 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Scusami oscu', so che sono le 11.30, ma sono ancora in fase sonno e non ho capito... :unhappy:


Sei rimasta sul forum per quello che ha scritto banshee....
La mia era una battuta...a saperlo prima che sei rimasta sul forum per leggere certi racconti...uno evitava di scrivere così andavi e non rimanevi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotflvviamente scherzavo...sai di essermi simpatica.


----------



## banshee (9 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei rimasta sul forum per quello che ha scritto banshee....
> La mia era una battuta...a saperlo prima che sei rimasta sul forum per leggere certi racconti...uno evitava di scrivere così andavi e non rimanevi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotflvviamente scherzavo...sai di essermi simpatica.


...tu e il sarcasmo, una coppia di fatto ormai


----------



## Spot (9 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> già..
> 
> io ne sono uscita (quasi del tutto) proprio parlandone e raccontando. e leggendo gli altri..


I racconti son roba potente. E la parola scritta pure. 


oscuro ha detto:


> Sei rimasta sul forum per quello che ha scritto banshee....
> La mia era una battuta...a saperlo prima che sei rimasta sul forum per  leggere certi racconti...uno evitava di scrivere così andavi e non  rimanevi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotflvviamente scherzavo...sai di essermi simpatica. :mrgreen:


Eh no.. non mi dire così che arrossisco :rotfl:


----------



## Juanpalambrond (9 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ma se la mia donna finsice a prendere un altro cazzo addio emozioni addio sentimenti....ma capisco di essere un uomo molto strano.


Se riesci a spegnere le emozioni ed i sentimenti a comando credo veramente tu sia un uomo molto strano. lo definirei un comportamento da automa più che da essere umano.

Le emozioni si chiamano così perché ti investono, arrivano che tu lo voglia o no. Certo puoi reprimerle, soffocarle, seppellirle sotto altre emozioni ma alla fine vengono a galla e ci devi fare i conti. La maggior parte, forse tutte le nostre azioni sono governate dalle emozioni. Se così non fosse saremmo governati solo dal raziocinio e nessuno commetterebbe errori, nessuno farebbe cazzate e saremmo sempre tutti leali ed onesti verso il nostro prossimo. Però non proveremmo più il brivido, quel momento in cui ti fai trasportare da quello che senti e non da quello che pensi. Tutti l'abbiamo provato qualche volta nella vita, e guai non fosse così. Se non l'hai mai provato, non sai come governarlo e finisci per fare cazzate immonde di cui ti penti amaramente. 

Siamo esseri senzienti, nel senso che sentiamo!


----------



## banshee (9 Settembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Se riesci a spegnere le emozioni ed i sentimenti a comando credo veramente tu sia un uomo molto strano. lo definirei un comportamento da automa più che da essere umano.
> 
> Le emozioni si chiamano così perché ti investono, arrivano che tu lo voglia o no. Certo puoi reprimerle, soffocarle, seppellirle sotto altre emozioni ma alla fine vengono a galla e ci devi fare i conti. La maggior parte, forse tutte le nostre azioni sono governate dalle emozioni. Se così non fosse saremmo governati solo dal raziocinio e nessuno commetterebbe errori, nessuno farebbe cazzate e saremmo sempre tutti leali ed onesti verso il nostro prossimo. Però non proveremmo più il brivido, quel momento in cui ti fai trasportare da quello che senti e non da quello che pensi. Tutti l'abbiamo provato qualche volta nella vita, e guai non fosse così. Se non l'hai mai provato, non sai come governarlo e finisci per fare cazzate immonde di cui ti penti amaramente.
> 
> Siamo esseri senzienti, nel senso che sentiamo!


mastro oscuro è un uomo per cui i sentimenti sono legati alla stima e alla considerazione che ha nei confronti di chi gli è vicino. io lo capisco perchè sono identica.

se mi deludi e mi cade la stima, il sentimento si sgretola.

Brunetta l'ha scritto benissimo: si può amare uno stronzo, ma non si può amare chi definisci stronzo


----------



## Spot (9 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mastro oscuro è un uomo per cui i sentimenti sono legati alla stima e alla considerazione che ha nei confronti di chi gli è vicino. io lo capisco perchè sono identica.
> 
> se mi deludi e mi cade la stima, il sentimento si sgretola.
> 
> Brunetta l'ha scritto benissimo: si può amare uno stronzo, ma non si può amare chi definisci stronzo


Penso che valga un po' per tutti, ma dipende da dove si trova il punto di non ritorno.
Può darsi che il mio corregionale qui il tradimento che ha subito non corrisponda a un punto di non ritorno valido per far crollare ogni forma di stima.
Magari il suo punto di non ritorno è da qualche altra parte.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (9 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mastro oscuro è un uomo per cui i sentimenti sono legati alla stima e alla considerazione che ha nei confronti di chi gli è vicino. io lo capisco perchè sono identica.
> 
> se mi deludi e mi cade la stima, il sentimento si sgretola.
> 
> Brunetta l'ha scritto benissimo: si può amare uno stronzo, ma non si può amare chi definisci stronzo


Ma guarda che anche io sono così. Tant'è che non ti so dire se la amo ancora e, se me l'avessi chiesto una settimana fa, ti avrei risposto che non la amavo più. 
Ma le emozioni arrivano lo stesso, a prescindere da quello che pensi, stima, considerazione, affetto, ma anche rabbia, disgusto e delusione. E quando arrivano, devi farci i conti. 
Ma se non le fai arrivare, le reprimi, le soffochi, come fai a capire?

ok, ok, stamattina sono troppo filosofeggiante per essere me!


----------



## banshee (9 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Penso che valga un po' per tutti, ma dipende da dove si trova il punto di non ritorno.
> Può darsi che il mio corregionale qui il tradimento che ha subito non corrisponda a un punto di non ritorno valido per far crollare ogni forma di stima.
> Magari il suo punto di non ritorno è da qualche altra parte.


esatto. per oscuro il tradimento, di qualsiasi tipo, forma, natura sia e spinto da qualsivoglia motivazione, E' il punto del non ritorno.

ci sono persone, e qui ne vediamo anche, per le quali il tradimento magari "di una botta e via" conta di meno che il tradimento prolungato, e via dicendo..

sul fatto che valga un po' per tutti, non ne sarei tanto sicura...


----------



## Juanpalambrond (9 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Penso che valga un po' per tutti, ma dipende da dove si trova il punto di non ritorno.
> Può darsi che il mio *corregionale* qui il tradimento che ha subito non corrisponda a un punto di non ritorno valido per far crollare ogni forma di stima.
> Magari il suo punto di non ritorno è da qualche altra parte.




E chi lo sa qual'è il punto di non ritorno! 

Ma soprattutto, se vai sempre dritto per la tua strada senza mai voltarti indietro, senza provare a tornare indietro, come fai a trovarlo il punto di non ritorno?


----------



## banshee (9 Settembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ma guarda che anche io sono così. Tant'è che non ti so dire se la amo ancora e, se me l'avessi chiesto una settimana fa, ti avrei risposto che non la amavo più.
> Ma le emozioni arrivano lo stesso, a prescindere da quello che pensi, stima, considerazione, affetto, ma anche rabbia, disgusto e delusione. E quando arrivano, devi farci i conti.
> Ma se non le fai arrivare, le reprimi, le soffochi, come fai a capire?
> 
> ok, ok, stamattina sono troppo filosofeggiante per essere me!


non so se riesco a spiegarmi, ci provo.

io ho amato tantissimo il mio ex. l'ho amato più di quanto amavo me stessa, per farti capire. 

ci siamo lasciati e ripresi tante volte, provavo sempre emozioni fortissime che mi partivano dalle viscere e mi obnubilavano, senza permettermi di tenere bene a mente tutto ciò che non funzionava.

quando ho perso la stima, non ho più provato le stesse emozioni..  

evidentemente tu non hai perso la stima e la considerazione che hai di lei a prescindere dal tradimento.. che per te non è un punto di non ritorno (vedi quello che scriveva Spotless)..


----------



## ivanl (9 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mastro oscuro è un uomo per cui i sentimenti sono legati alla stima e alla considerazione che ha nei confronti di chi gli è vicino. io lo capisco perchè sono identica.
> 
> se mi deludi e mi cade la stima, il sentimento si sgretola.
> 
> Brunetta l'ha scritto benissimo: si può amare uno stronzo, ma non si può amare chi definisci stronzo


mastro oscuro, come sempre, ha ragione


----------



## Juanpalambrond (9 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non so se riesco a spiegarmi, ci provo.
> 
> io ho amato tantissimo il mio ex. l'ho amato più di quanto amavo me stessa, per farti capire.
> 
> ...


E invece l'ho persa eccome! Ma questo non mi ha impedito di provare quello che ho provato la settimana scorsa.
 E' amore? boh.
E' il mio punto di non ritorno? ri-boh.


----------



## danny (9 Settembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ma guarda che anche io sono così. Tant'è che non ti so dire se la amo ancora e, se me l'avessi chiesto una settimana fa, ti avrei risposto che non la amavo più.
> Ma le emozioni arrivano lo stesso, a prescindere da quello che pensi, stima, considerazione, affetto, ma anche rabbia, disgusto e delusione. E quando arrivano, devi farci i conti.
> Ma se non le fai arrivare, le reprimi, le soffochi, come fai a capire?
> 
> ok, ok, *stamattina* sono troppo filosofeggiante per essere me!



Vai benissimo così!!!!
Stai iniziando a esplorarti...


----------



## oscuro (9 Settembre 2015)

*No*



Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Se riesci a spegnere le emozioni ed i sentimenti a comando credo veramente tu sia un uomo molto strano. lo definirei un comportamento da automa più che da essere umano.
> 
> Le emozioni si chiamano così perché ti investono, arrivano che tu lo voglia o no. Certo puoi reprimerle, soffocarle, seppellirle sotto altre emozioni ma alla fine vengono a galla e ci devi fare i conti. La maggior parte, forse tutte le nostre azioni sono governate dalle emozioni. Se così non fosse saremmo governati solo dal raziocinio e nessuno commetterebbe errori, nessuno farebbe cazzate e saremmo sempre tutti leali ed onesti verso il nostro prossimo. Però non proveremmo più il brivido, quel momento in cui ti fai trasportare da quello che senti e non da quello che pensi. Tutti l'abbiamo provato qualche volta nella vita, e guai non fosse così. Se non l'hai mai provato, non sai come governarlo e finisci per fare cazzate immonde di cui ti penti amaramente.
> 
> Siamo esseri senzienti, nel senso che sentiamo!


E no.Se mi manchi di rispetto caro mio,il mio sentimento scema.Se rompi il rapporto di fiducia...le mie emozioni cambiano.... diventano disprezzo e non considerazione.
Dignità e amor proprio questi sconosciuti....


----------



## oscuro (9 Settembre 2015)

*Ma*



Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ma guarda che anche io sono così. Tant'è che non ti so dire se la amo ancora e, se me l'avessi chiesto una settimana fa, ti avrei risposto che non la amavo più.
> Ma le emozioni arrivano lo stesso, a prescindere da quello che pensi, stima, considerazione, affetto, ma anche rabbia, disgusto e delusione. E quando arrivano, devi farci i conti.
> Ma se non le fai arrivare, le reprimi, le soffochi, come fai a capire?
> 
> ok, ok, stamattina sono troppo filosofeggiante per essere me!


Ma a te piace credere di essere così....ma per favore  su.


----------



## banshee (9 Settembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> E invece l'ho persa eccome! Ma questo non mi ha impedito di provare quello che ho provato la settimana scorsa.
> E' amore? boh.
> E' il mio punto di non ritorno? ri-boh.


boh  non so che dire perché per come sono fatta io, quando non ti stimo più mi crolla tutto.. ma senza possibilità di recupero... 

la seconda domanda mi pare molto azzeccata: è il tuo punto di non ritorno?

perché non per tutti il tradimento è un punto di non ritorno..


----------



## Spot (9 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> esatto. per oscuro il tradimento, di qualsiasi tipo, forma, natura sia e spinto da qualsivoglia motivazione, E' il punto del non ritorno.
> 
> ci sono persone, e qui ne vediamo anche, per le quali il tradimento magari "di una botta e via" conta di meno che il tradimento prolungato, e via dicendo..
> 
> *sul fatto che valga un po' per tutti, non ne sarei tanto sicura...*


In effetti boh.
Ad esempio io ho scoperto che non è il tradimento in sè (nel senso che mi faccio un'altra), ma la disonestà intellettuale ed emotiva (che poi è solo una parola per definire sinteticamente la cosa). O almeno quello che io percepisco come tale.


Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> E chi lo sa qual'è il punto di non ritorno!
> 
> Ma soprattutto, se vai sempre dritto per la tua strada senza mai  voltarti indietro, senza provare a tornare indietro, come fai a trovarlo  il punto di non ritorno?


Eh appunto.
Il punto di non ritorno lo scopri, lo senti. Se ti capita di arrivarci lo percepisci solido e reale come un muro.
Bisogna vedere se sei disposto tu a rischiare di arrivarci, perchè è un processo distruttivo che spazza via molte cose, non solo il sentimento.

La disistima non è per niente una cosa bella e non bisogna arrivare necessariamente a quello per capire che comunque è finita.


Non si deve tornare indietro per capire dov'è quel benedetto punto di non ritorno, è autolesionistico.
Se decidi di voltarti non dev'essere per capire dove inizia la distruzione, dev'essere in relazione a quello che vuoi per te e a quello che vuoi costruire per te, e con chi.


----------



## oscuro (9 Settembre 2015)

*No*



Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> E invece l'ho persa eccome! Ma questo non mi ha impedito di provare quello che ho provato la settimana scorsa.
> E' amore? boh.
> E' il mio punto di non ritorno? ri-boh.


No,tu sei stato solo deluso.Ma se ti avesse fatto schifo non stavi certo li a commuoverti pure tu,e non si capisce bene di cosa.MA non oso chiedertelo....


----------



## Spot (9 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,tu sei stato solo deluso.Ma se ti avesse fatto schifo non stavi certo li a commuoverti pure tu,e non si capisce bene di cosa.MA non oso chiedertelo....


Quoto.


----------



## oscuro (9 Settembre 2015)

*Ma*



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Quoto.


Ho la sensazione che a breve esploderà fragorosamente il mio disappunto latente....spero arrivi presto ipazia a confondermi con i suoi post....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Juanpalambrond (9 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no.Se mi manchi di rispetto caro mio,il mio sentimento scema.Se rompi il rapporto di fiducia...le mie emozioni cambiano.... diventano disprezzo e non considerazione.
> Dignità e amor proprio questi sconosciuti....


Dignità e amor proprio non mi mancano, sta tranquillo. Come ho già scritto, ho una considerazione piuttosto alta di me stesso e credo di essere molto spesso guidato da sano egoismo nelle mie azioni. 

Ma ti ripeto che il sentimento può scemare, il disprezzo, il disgusto e la delusione li ho provati anche io. 
Però le emozioni quando arrivano, arrivano e la settimana scorsa sono arrivate. Non so nemmeno io bene definire che emozioni fossero, ma c'erano. Ed è per questo che scrivo qui, magari mi aiutate a capire che mi succede 



banshee ha detto:


> boh  non so che dire perché per come sono fatta io, quando non ti stimo più mi crolla tutto.. ma senza possibilità di recupero...
> 
> la seconda domanda mi pare molto azzeccata: è il tuo punto di non ritorno?
> 
> perché non per tutti il tradimento è un punto di non ritorno..


Non so qual'è il mio punto di non ritorno. Sono stato tradito in passato ma era una storia tra liceali e lei non mi lasciò nessuna possibilità di scelta. Volente o nolente me ne feci una ragione.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (9 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,tu sei stato solo deluso.Ma se ti avesse fatto schifo non stavi certo li a commuoverti pure tu,e non si capisce bene di cosa.MA non oso chiedertelo....


Non chiederlo perché risponderei che non lo so.


----------



## oscuro (9 Settembre 2015)

*Juan*



Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Dignità e amor proprio non mi mancano, sta tranquillo. Come ho già scritto, ho una considerazione piuttosto alta di me stesso e credo di essere molto spesso guidato da sano egoismo nelle mie azioni.
> 
> Ma ti ripeto che il sentimento può scemare, il disprezzo, il disgusto e la delusione li ho provati anche io.
> Però le emozioni quando arrivano, arrivano e la settimana scorsa sono arrivate. Non so nemmeno io bene definire che emozioni fossero, ma c'erano. Ed è per questo che scrivo qui, magari mi aiutate a capire che mi succede
> ...


E non ho dubbi.Ma sai io diversaifico le emozioni positive da quelle negative,e a dire il vero peso pure le persone che mi generano le emozioni.


----------



## danny (9 Settembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Dignità e amor proprio non mi mancano, sta tranquillo. Come ho già scritto, ho una considerazione piuttosto alta di me stesso e credo di essere molto spesso guidato da sano egoismo nelle mie azioni.
> 
> Ma ti ripeto che il sentimento può scemare, il disprezzo, il disgusto e la delusione li ho provati anche io.
> Però le emozioni quando arrivano, arrivano e la settimana scorsa sono arrivate. Non so nemmeno io bene definire che emozioni fossero, ma c'erano. Ed è per questo che scrivo qui, magari mi aiutate a capire che mi succede
> ...



Non si può cancellare così una persona che si è amata.
L'amore può scemare lentamente, e morire nella noia, negli anni, consumarsi sul divano davanti a una tv, ma non può interrompersi di botto perché lo riteniamo necessario o per una delusione subita.
C'è, è lì, rimane silente finché un evento esterno lo riporta a galla e ci sorprende...
Ma non lo riconosciamo, perché ci fa paura dover ammettere questa che riteniamo a un certo punto essere una debolezza.
Siamo uomini tutti d'un pezzo, e dovremmo avere la forza di resistere... ma ora siamo inquieti e non comprendiamo cosa sta accadendo dentro noi.
Chi amiamo?
Quella donna che è stata o quella che supponiamo potrà esserci ora, dopo la delusione da noi subita?
Questo è l'inghippo, che si risolve solo tornando a frequentare quella persona e effettuando il percorso necessario per trovare la risposta.
Non è un tornare indietro, ma un esplorare se stessi per acquisire consapevolezza dei propri sentimenti, e non semplicemente seppellirli.
Potrai anche scoprire che questa donna come è ora, come la vedi ora, non è più quella che tu sei in grado di amare.
Ma restando lì, da solo, a farti domande, non avrai mai una risposta.


----------



## Darty (9 Settembre 2015)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Non si può cancellare così una persona che si è amata.
> L'amore può scemare lentamente, e morire nella noia, negli anni, consumarsi sul divano davanti a una tv, ma non può interrompersi di botto perché lo riteniamo necessario o per una delusione subita.
> C'è, è lì, rimane silente finché un evento esterno lo riporta a galla e ci sorprende...
> Ma non lo riconosciamo, perché ci fa paura dover ammettere questa che riteniamo a un certo punto essere una debolezza.
> ...


Grande danny.


----------



## Spot (9 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non si può cancellare così una persona che si è amata.
> L'amore può scemare lentamente, e morire nella noia, negli anni, consumarsi sul divano davanti a una tv, ma non può interrompersi di botto perché lo riteniamo necessario o per una delusione subita.
> C'è, è lì, rimane silente finché un evento esterno lo riporta a galla e ci sorprende...
> Ma non lo riconosciamo, perché ci fa paura dover ammettere questa che riteniamo a un certo punto essere una debolezza.
> ...


Mh.


----------



## Horny (9 Settembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ti concedo il sensibile, ma impari? Puoi spiegare?


Empatico.
Avevo scritto io, ma si vede che ipad ha cambiato.
scusa.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2015)

*Ma*



danny ha detto:


> Non si può cancellare così una persona che si è amata.
> L'amore può scemare lentamente, e morire nella noia, negli anni, consumarsi sul divano davanti a una tv, ma non può interrompersi di botto perché lo riteniamo necessario o per una delusione subita.
> C'è, è lì, rimane silente finché un evento esterno lo riporta a galla e ci sorprende...
> Ma non lo riconosciamo, perché ci fa paura dover ammettere questa che riteniamo a un certo punto essere una debolezza.
> ...


Discutibile,molto discutibile.
Si che si può.Io pensavo di amare una donna di un certo tipo,con delle qualità morali,con un certo spessore,quando vengo a scoprire che quella donna è diversa,che si è messa a misurare un altro pisello da vicino e non con il centimentro....,bè la delusione è forte e i sentimenti svaniscono,scemano fino a scomparire insieme alla stima.
Diciamola la verità:la nostra generazione è una generazione di maschietti:mammoni,senza onore,senza dignità,senza amor proprio,vuoti e invertebrati.QUESTA è la verità.
Basta con questi voli pindarici,basta con questi discernimenti che sanno tanto di alibi puerili e infantili.
Sono una generazione di uomini impreparati,irresponsabili e senza palle.
Piagnucoloni,invertebrati,dove pure le corna della moglie diventano cose che possono succedere....,dove davanti a brutali pecorine delle loro patner i maschietti declamano il loro amore....bella figura di merda.....
E che ride e chi piange,e chi trema e chi fa finta di nulla, ma cazzo gli uomini dove sono?
E quei pochi che ci sono...sono sotto attacco,ogni santo giorno,perchè ormai i diversi sono loro,perche ingestibili,perchè sani portatori di valori ormai in disuso.
E allora continuiamo a farci male,a cercare di capire,quando ci sarebbe solo da prendere la propria vita fra le mani e dare i giusti calci al culo.....


----------



## Juanpalambrond (10 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Discutibile,molto discutibile.
> Si che si può.Io pensavo di amare una donna di un certo tipo,con delle qualità morali,con un certo spessore,quando vengo a scoprire che quella donna è diversa,che si è messa a misurare un altro pisello da vicino e non con il centimentro....,bè la delusione è forte e i sentimenti svaniscono,scemano fino a scomparire insieme alla stima.
> *Diciamola la verità:la nostra generazione è una generazione di maschietti:mammoni,senza onore,senza dignità,senza amor proprio,vuoti e invertebrati.QUESTA è la verità.*
> Basta con questi voli pindarici,basta con questi discernimenti che sanno tanto di alibi puerili e infantili.
> ...


Esatto! Sarà colpa di Mazinga, Devil Man o dell'uomo Tigre? Oppure già da bambini ci nascondevamo nella stanzetta delle nostre sorelle a giocare con le Barbie e guardare Candy Candy?

La generazione dei nostri nonni (o genitori) si che aveva le palle! Le mogli a casa, in cucina ed a badare ai bambini mentre l'omo va a lavurà. E poi magari tornavano a casa e vedevano due scarpe spuntare da sotto le tende, oppure il compianto Montagnani nascosto nell'armadio. Ma lì anche la costituzione ti veniva incontro, delitto d'onore e passa la paura. 

Bei tempi, bei tempi davvero...


----------



## ipazia (10 Settembre 2015)

Riflessione:

sulla percezione dell'onore di se stessi. 

Io credo, e correggetemi se sbaglio, che voi maschietti siate piuttosto confusi a riguardo.

pare che l'onore sia legato ad un concetto di forza. Innanzitutto forza di controllo delle emozioni. 

E che per forza si intenda "essere tutto d'un pezzo" o "essere a pezzi". 

Mammoni...i mammoni sono gli uomini, e le donne che non si sanno assumere la responsabilità di se stessi. Emozioni comprese. Che non sanno governare il proprio ego perchè lo collocano ancora all'interno della relazione con la madre. non quella fisica, fuori. Ma quella interiore. 

Non voglio farla troppo lunga. 

Dal mio punto di vista un uomo è mammone quando mette le sue emozioni in un contenitore esterno a sè. La propria donna, o meglio, l'immagine angelicata e materna, e diventa una sorta di zerbino perchè non ha accesso alle sue emozioni se non tramite quell'immagine. 

Ma anche è mammone quando esprime la sua forza nella negazione e nell'allontanamento duro perchè così è definito onore di uomo. Che questo è il rovescio della medaglia. Del collocare nella donna angelicata e materna. Ti butto fuori perchè non sei quella donna. 

Io penso che entrambi gli approcci non portino lontano nella conoscenza di sè. Che è smettere di essere mammoni, ossia di aver bisogno di collocare fuori da sè cose che riguardano sè.

Dalla sofferenza al piacere. 

Entrare invece nelle emozioni viene in un qualche modo considerato segno di debolezza per uomo. 

Entrare nelle proprie emozioni, che inevitabilmente scattano dentro una relazione affettiva, significa prendersene carico e fare quello che ha detto Danny. 

La grossa differenza fra l'essere o non essere mammoni, secondo me, sta nel fatto che quell'entrarci non ha nessun altro scopo se non capire che posizione prendere.Che l'altro, l'altra, c'entrano molto poco in questo. Se non niente. 
Se non in termini di valutazione. 

Io guardo e capisco le emozioni che provo per te. E i desideri e il volere che ad esse sono connessi. E li espongo. Al netto dell'onore e dell'onorabilità. Che esprimere il proprio sentire, anche sofferente, non è debolezza. 
E' forza. E' farsi interamente carico del proprio essere. Senza dover dimostrare niente a se stessi. 
E' non prendere posizione per principio.

E poi guardo te. Tutta intera. Anche nelle stronzate che fai o hai fatto. E ti ascolto. Esponendomi. E valutando la tua capacità di esposizione. 

E decido. Se quello che sento in me trova risposta in te. E lo decido in base a me. 
Se non la trova, non ha senso rimanere. 
Se trova qualcosa allora forse può essere interessante approfondire ancora. 

Ma l'unico interesse in tutto questo, dal mio punto di vista, deve essere il dire per sè. 
E non il dire o il chiedere per ottenere. 

Questo intendo quando chiedo a juan se è pronto per guardare la donna reale. Perchè prima di poter guardare lei, deve guardare se stesse e capire se è pronto e vuole liberarsi dai suoi assunti su se stesso e su di lei, l'immagine di lei, per poter solo poi guardare lei. 

Se lui va da lei, sentendosi di dover dimostrare onore, fermezza, quello che vuole, a se stesso innanzitutto...non ha senso si muova. Meglio che stia per i fatti suoi. 

Il fatto è che, appena l'ha vista un po' più da vicino, i suoi principi si sono destabilizzati. E questo significa che lui non è solido in quello in cui crede di essere solido.

A lui decidere se forzarsi a esserlo. Affidandosi ai principi. 
O se mollare il colpo, essendo comunque sicuro di se stesso, e andando ad indagare lei. 

E parlare, incontrare, guardare non significa avere obiettivi. Dover decidere o perdere dignità. Non significa decidere qualcosa. Significa andare a raccogliere informazioni. Semplicemente. E solo per se stesso. 

E se lei chiede risposte sentirsi libero di dire che non ne ha neanche una. Senza sentirsi in dovere di consolare o sentirsi merda totale di fronte alla sua sofferenza. Che lui si è sentito merda proprio per la sua incapacità di essere consolante. 

Ma io credo che quel sentire di fronte al dolore dell'altro è il sentire del bambino di fronte alla mamma quando non può soddisfarla. Ed è legato ad un'idea di uomo tutto d'un pezzo che non può corrispondere alla realtà dell'essere umano, prima che uomo o donna. Nessuno è tutto d'un pezzo. E' impossibile. Se non per costrizione. Ma non è vero allora. E' costrizione ad un ruolo. 

(oscù...abbastanza confuso?...e lo è...me ne rendo conto. )


----------



## Spot (12 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Discutibile,molto discutibile.
> Si che si può.Io pensavo di amare una donna di un certo tipo,con delle qualità morali,con un certo spessore,quando vengo a scoprire che quella donna è diversa,che si è messa a misurare un altro pisello da vicino e non con il centimentro....,bè la delusione è forte e i sentimenti svaniscono,scemano fino a scomparire insieme alla stima.
> Diciamola la verità:la nostra generazione è una generazione di maschietti:mammoni,senza onore,senza dignità,senza amor proprio,vuoti e invertebrati.QUESTA è la verità.
> Basta con questi voli pindarici,basta con questi discernimenti che sanno tanto di alibi puerili e infantili.
> ...


Ma non è questione di colonna vertebrale.
Nemmeno io concordo con Danny. Se qualcuno si pone a noi in una forma che riteniamo inaccettabile è normale che i sentimenti cambino drasticamente. Non scompaiono del tutto magari, ma lì bisogna fare i conti con sè stessi e riconoscere che quello che rimane è una sottoforma dell'amore, uno strascico rivolto a una figura che appartiene al passato, o che ci siamo fatti noi, che non corrisponde alla persona che abbiamo di fronte.

Se c'è ancora l'amore, un amore che ha a che fare col reale, vuol dire che non si è raggiunto l'inaccettabile. E che l'altro è ancora qualcosa di prezioso per noi. Anche in virtù dei suoi errori, del suo essere fallace.

Il coraggio, in questo caso, sta solo nell'essere capaci di mettersi di fronte alla realtà nuda e cruda e non a quello che ci piacerebbe che fosse. E decidere se è qualcosa che vogliamo accogliere o rifiutare.
Non nel calcio in culo a tutti i costi. Quello non è coraggio, è solo un mostrare i muscoli chiudendosi nei confronti della realtà. Ben poco coraggioso a dire il vero.
Secondo me.

In tal senso hai ragione nel dire che piangere e far finta di nulla tenendo in piedi un sentimento legato a qualcosa che non esiste è un atto di codardia. Verso sè stessi però.
Anche perchè, pure se decidi di far finta di nulla, lo stridere, dentro, lo senti. E infatti si continua a star male.


----------



## Diletta (12 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di colonna vertebrale.
> Nemmeno io concordo con Danny. Se qualcuno si pone a noi in una forma che riteniamo inaccettabile è normale che i sentimenti cambino drasticamente. Non scompaiono del tutto magari, ma lì bisogna fare i conti con sè stessi e riconoscere che quello che rimane è una sottoforma dell'amore, uno strascico rivolto a una figura che appartiene al passato, o che ci siamo fatti noi, che non corrisponde alla persona che abbiamo di fronte.
> 
> Se c'è ancora l'amore, un amore che ha a che fare col reale, vuol dire che non si è raggiunto l'inaccettabile. E che l'altro è ancora qualcosa di prezioso per noi. Anche in virtù dei suoi errori, del suo essere fallace.
> ...



Concordo in tutto! :up:


----------



## Eratò (12 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di colonna vertebrale.
> Nemmeno io concordo con Danny. Se qualcuno si pone a noi in una forma che riteniamo inaccettabile è normale che i sentimenti cambino drasticamente. Non scompaiono del tutto magari, ma lì bisogna fare i conti con sè stessi e riconoscere che quello che rimane è una sottoforma dell'amore, uno strascico rivolto a una figura che appartiene al passato, o che ci siamo fatti noi, che non corrisponde alla persona che abbiamo di fronte.
> 
> Se c'è ancora l'amore, un amore che ha a che fare col reale, vuol dire che non si è raggiunto l'inaccettabile. E che l'altro è ancora qualcosa di prezioso per noi. Anche in virtù dei suoi errori, del suo essere fallace.
> ...


Ma Oscuro sta dicendo proprio questo, uomini codardi verso se stessi... no?


----------



## Spot (12 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma Oscuro sta dicendo proprio questo, uomini codardi verso se stessi... no?


Non so, magari ho interpretato male io 
Però mi sembrava la mettesse su un piano diverso.
Non è che fermarsi, cercare di capire, tremare, abbiano a che fare con la forza col coraggio o coi valori. Anzi.
E' far finta di non tremare che crea disastri.


----------



## Eratò (12 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non so, magari ho interpretato male io
> Però mi sembrava la mettesse su un piano diverso.
> Non è che fermarsi, cercare di capire, tremare, abbiano a che fare con la forza col coraggio o coi valori. Anzi.
> E' far finta di non tremare che crea disastri.


Per affrontare se stessi però di coraggio ce ne vuole... E per farlo bisogna anche fermarsi, capire, tremare... Non si può fare tutto questo senza coraggio. Tremare e fermarsi e rassegnarsi senza agire serve a poco... Non affronti la vita tremando e rimanendo fermo... Rischi le sabbie mobili.


----------



## Spot (12 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Per affrontare se stessi però di coraggio ce ne vuole... E per farlo bisogna anche fermarsi, capire, tremare... Non si può fare tutto questo senza coraggio. Tremare e fermarsi e rassegnarsi senza agire serve a poco... Non affronti la vita tremando e rimanendo fermo... Rischi le sabbie mobili.


Ecco appunto :up:
Secondo me il nostro Juan ha bisogno di affrontare un bel po' di punti che non ha ancora risolto, e se ciò significa affrontare la sua ex, che ben venga.
Basta che lo faccia esclusivamente per capire e per capirsi. Senza vergogna di mostrarsi debole o di scoprirsi. Mostrandosi e basta. E vedendo se lei riesce a fare lo stesso.

Che la frase "bisogna essere forti per mostrarsi deboli" è si un luogo comune, ma non è per niente una cazzata. Anzi, è qualcosa di davvero complicato. E lo si fa tentando e sbagliando.

Io mi ricordo, ad esempio, che ho provato tantissima vergogna e senso d'inadeguatezza, come se da me ci si aspettasse dell'altro. Per un bel po'.


----------



## Ingenuo (12 Settembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Esatto! Sarà colpa di Mazinga, Devil Man o dell'uomo Tigre? Oppure già da bambini ci nascondevamo nella stanzetta delle nostre sorelle a giocare con le Barbie e guardare Candy Candy?
> 
> La generazione dei nostri nonni (o genitori) si che aveva le palle! Le mogli a casa, in cucina ed a badare ai bambini mentre l'omo va a lavurà. E poi magari tornavano a casa e vedevano due scarpe spuntare da sotto le tende, oppure il compianto Montagnani nascosto nell'armadio. Ma lì anche la costituzione ti veniva incontro, delitto d'onore e passa la paura.
> 
> Bei tempi, bei tempi davvero...


:carneval::carneval:
Preferisco quelli odierni


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di colonna vertebrale.
> Nemmeno io concordo con Danny. Se qualcuno si pone a noi in una forma che riteniamo inaccettabile è normale che i sentimenti cambino drasticamente. Non scompaiono del tutto magari, ma lì bisogna fare i conti con sè stessi e riconoscere che quello che rimane è una sottoforma dell'amore, uno strascico rivolto a una figura che appartiene al passato, o che ci siamo fatti noi, che non corrisponde alla persona che abbiamo di fronte.
> 
> Se c'è ancora l'amore, un amore che ha a che fare col reale, vuol dire che non si è raggiunto l'inaccettabile. E che l'altro è ancora qualcosa di prezioso per noi. Anche in virtù dei suoi errori, del suo essere fallace.
> ...


Ma infatti occorre a un certo punto fare un percorso per comprendere se stessi la natura dei sentimenti che si provano e capire quale strada intraprendere. Capire perché si lascia rende questo gesto definitivo. In questo caso la questione non è ancora stata risolta ma sospesa.


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non so, magari ho interpretato male io
> Però mi sembrava la mettesse su un piano diverso.
> Non è che fermarsi, cercare di capire, tremare, abbiano a che fare con la forza col coraggio o coi valori. Anzi.
> E' far finta di non tremare che crea disastri.


Corretto.


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ecco appunto :up:
> Secondo me il nostro Juan ha bisogno di affrontare un bel po' di punti che non ha ancora risolto, e se ciò significa affrontare la sua ex, che ben venga.
> Basta che lo faccia esclusivamente per capire e per capirsi. Senza vergogna di mostrarsi debole o di scoprirsi. Mostrandosi e basta. E vedendo se lei riesce a fare lo stesso.
> 
> ...


Riquoto e condivido.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2015)

A me sembra che si stia sopravvalutando il sentimento del tradito. Se una persona viene tradita e non è chi ha tradito è abbastanza chiaro che nella maggior parte dei casi amava e ama.
Ma un chi se ne frega non ce lo mettiamo?
È il traditore che non ha amato.
Di questo bisogna prendere atto, anche se per ragioni sue il traditore vuole perdono.
Si deve solo scegliere se si può stare con chi non ci ama.


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che si stia sopravvalutando il sentimento del tradito. Se una persona viene tradita e non è chi ha tradito è abbastanza chiaro che nella maggior parte dei casi amava e ama.
> Ma un chi se ne frega non ce lo mettiamo?
> È il traditore che non ha amato.
> Di questo bisogna prendere atto, anche se per ragioni sue il traditore vuole perdono.
> Si deve solo scegliere se si può stare con chi non ci ama.


Qui stai semplificando troppo. Pur esistendo tante similitudini tra le storie ogni coppia o ogni famiglia hanno ragioni motivi cause diverse che l'hanno portata a una crisi e queste andrebbero esplorate se sussiste l'interesse o la necessità per un prosequio della relazione. Nel caso contrario si chiude ma con sufficienti motivazioni per non portarsi dietro tutta la vita quello che è accaduto. Senza rimpianti o rancori, insomma, o con una limitata influenza degli stessi sulla nostra vita. Non è il caso di Juan che si ritrova ad avere ora a che fare con un conflitto personale. Evidentemente la situazione non è risolta. Che lei cerchi il perdono è probabile. I sensi di colpa agiscono comunque.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Qui stai semplificando troppo. Pur esistendo tante similitudini tra le storie ogni coppia o ogni famiglia hanno ragioni motivi cause diverse che l'hanno portata a una crisi e queste andrebbero esplorate se sussiste l'interesse o la necessità per un prosequio della relazione. Nel caso contrario si chiude ma con sufficienti motivazioni per non portarsi dietro tutta la vita quello che è accaduto. Senza rimpianti o rancori, insomma, o con una limitata influenza degli stessi sulla nostra vita. Non è il caso di Juan che si ritrova ad avere ora a che fare con un conflitto personale. Evidentemente la situazione non è risolta. Che lei cerchi il perdono è probabile. I sensi di colpa agiscono comunque.


Con una famiglia subentrano altre valutazioni.
Però per me il principio deve essere la considerazione di ciò che ha dimostrato il traditore. E su questo basare la scelta. Se ci si basa sul sentimento del tradito si diventa tappetini.


----------



## Horny (13 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si deve solo scegliere se si può stare con chi non ci ama.


 Una scelta comune a tante situazioni di coppia,
tradimenti con altri partner o meno.
domanda:
si può amare qualcuno che non ci ama?
(nel caso dei figli credo di si, ma un partner?)
e condividere la vita con qualcuno che non amiamo e non ci ama e' sano?
forse sopravvalutiamo l'amore?


----------



## Horny (13 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Qui stai semplificando troppo. Pur esistendo tante similitudini tra le storie ogni coppia o ogni famiglia hanno ragioni motivi cause diverse che l'hanno portata a una crisi e queste andrebbero esplorate se sussiste l'interesse o la necessità per un prosequio della relazione. Nel caso contrario si chiude ma con sufficienti motivazioni per non portarsi dietro tutta la vita quello che è accaduto. Senza rimpianti o rancori, insomma, o con una limitata influenza degli stessi sulla nostra vita. Non è il caso di Juan che si ritrova ad avere ora a che fare con un conflitto personale. Evidentemente la situazione non è risolta. Che lei cerchi il perdono è probabile. I sensi di colpa agiscono comunque.


Ma a me pare che la situazione non risolta riguardi
juan come persona, più che il suo ex rapporto di coppia.


----------



## Diletta (13 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con una famiglia subentrano altre valutazioni.
> Però per me il principio deve essere la considerazione di ciò che ha dimostrato il traditore. E su questo basare la scelta. Se ci si basa sul sentimento del tradito si diventa tappetini.



Con questo dici che qualsiasi tradimento porta ad una sola scelta, cioè il non restare.
Il traditore non può dimostrare altro che il peggio.


----------



## Horny (13 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Con questo dici che qualsiasi tradimento porta ad una sola scelta, cioè il non restare.
> Il traditore non può dimostrare altro che il peggio.


Non mi pare che abbia scritto questo.
ad esempio se tu non ami più tuo marito e lui non ti ama,
potete stare pure assieme serenamente per un  1000 di motivi.
ci sono poi casi in cui si viene traditi ma è il tradito a non aver amato.


----------



## Diletta (13 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Una scelta comune a tante situazioni di coppia,
> tradimenti con altri partner o meno.
> domanda:
> si può amare qualcuno che non ci ama?
> ...




Secondo me, si può stare insieme a chi non ci ama per motivi diversi da quelli sentimentali.
Stare insieme se si ama senza reciprocità, sarebbe una vita piena di dolore.
La situazione peggiore è quella di dover stare insieme "per forza" e continuare ad amare...


----------



## Diletta (13 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Non mi pare che abbia scritto questo.
> ad esempio se tu non ami più tuo marito e lui non ti ama,
> potete stare pure assieme serenamente per un  1000 di motivi.
> ci sono poi casi in cui si viene traditi ma è il tradito a non aver amato.




Da quello che ho capito di Brunetta, lei non vede possibile stare insieme a chi ha tradito se si continua ad amare perché amare chi ha dimostrato col suo gesto di non amarci è umiliante e basta.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Una scelta comune a tante situazioni di coppia,
> tradimenti con altri partner o meno.
> domanda:
> si può amare qualcuno che non ci ama?
> ...





Diletta ha detto:


> Da quello che ho capito di Brunetta, lei non vede possibile stare insieme a chi ha tradito se si continua ad amare perché amare chi ha dimostrato col suo gesto di non amarci è umiliante e basta.


Sì penso che si sopravaluti un presunto potere dell'amore che spianerebbe le montagne, ma se una persona non ti ama dimostrarle amore incondizionato ti riduce a tappetino e non fa bene neanche all'oggetto d'amore. Se si pensa ai figli è chiaro che si amano, ma non si accetta tutto da loro.
Invece nel tradimento di coppia subentra la mitologia del passato vissuto insieme e della forza del perdono.
Ma chi tradisce dimostrando mancanza di rispetto non ci ama di quell'amore che vorremmo. Si può anche stare insieme ma sapendo che si tratta di una società con un socio di cui non ci si può fidare.


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece nel tradimento di coppia subentra la mitologia del passato vissuto insieme e della forza del perdono.
> Ma chi tradisce dimostrando mancanza di rispetto non ci ama di quell'amore che vorremmo. Si può anche stare insieme ma sapendo che si tratta di una società con un socio di cui non ci si può fidare.



Rivedere l'altro, e rivedere se stessi, alla luce accecante di un tradimento, può anche costituire il passaggio necessario per una qualità della relazione più confacente (di quanto non lo fosse prima-il subito prima, terreno sul quale si è potuto innestare il tradimento) ai due individui della coppia. Evolvere e crescere, migliorare anche, a volte significa attraversare certi deserti annichilenti e interfacciarsi con mostri sconosciuti, riconoscendoli come obbrobri che possono occultarsi anche dentro ognuno di noi. Il che non giustifica un bel nulla, ma cavalcare a vita la tigre dell'affidabilità e della "purezza", nel senso di farne un punto di forza nei confronti di lui, che già si autoflagella di suo, non mi sembra (a me) che possa portarmi molto lontano. Umilmente osservo come cambiamo. Forse non mi fiderò, come dici tu, mai più incondizionatamente, ma non lo vedo, questo eventuale passaggio, come una perdita incommensurabile generica. Perdita dell'innocenza si, e mi va bene; mi serve anche per altro nella vita, mi sta servendo davvero per riallineare altri pentagrammi storti di cui, sempre nell'innocenza, non riuscivo a cogliere le grosse, dannose, imperfezioni.


----------



## Spot (13 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Rivedere l'altro, e rivedere se stessi, alla luce accecante di un tradimento, può anche costituire il passaggio necessario per una qualità della relazione più confacente (di quanto non lo fosse prima-il subito prima, terreno sul quale si è potuto innestare il tradimento) ai due individui della coppia. Evolvere e crescere, migliorare anche, a volte significa attraversare certi deserti annichilenti e interfacciarsi con mostri sconosciuti, riconoscendoli come obbrobri che possono occultarsi anche dentro ognuno di noi. Il che non giustifica un bel nulla, ma cavalcare a vita la tigre dell'affidabilità e della "purezza", nel senso di farne un punto di forza nei confronti di lui, che già si autoflagella di suo, non mi sembra (a me) che possa portarmi molto lontano. Umilmente osservo come cambiamo. Forse non mi fiderò, come dici tu, mai più incondizionatamente, ma non lo vedo, questo eventuale passaggio, come una perdita incommensurabile generica. Perdita dell'innocenza si, e mi va bene; mi serve anche per altro nella vita, mi sta servendo davvero per riallineare altri pentagrammi storti di cui, sempre nell'innocenza, non riuscivo a cogliere le grosse, dannose, imperfezioni.


Quoto.
Più che mitologia del perdono e dell'amore, secondo me si tratta di dover giocoforza ridimensionare i miti.
E ridimensionarsi.
I beni superiori non esistono. Esistono le persone.


----------



## Horny (13 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Più che mitologia del perdono e dell'amore, secondo me si tratta di dover giocoforza ridimensionare i miti.
> E ridimensionarsi.
> I beni superiori non esistono. Esistono le persone.


ma questo ridimensionarsi nei rapporti affettivi lo vedo sino a un certo punto,
dato che si può stare pure soli.
non so, io per ora preferisco sola che con una persona di cui non riesco a fidarmi,
per dire.
Ma non per chissà quale etica.
sto meglio io, psicologicamente e fisicamente.
e starebbe meglio pure diletta, visto come si trascina da 5 anni a questa parte.
meglio è da intendersi magari come meno peggio.


----------



## Horny (13 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Secondo me, si può stare insieme a chi non ci ama per motivi diversi da quelli sentimentali.
> Stare insieme se si ama senza reciprocità, sarebbe una vita piena di dolore.
> La situazione peggiore è quella di dover stare insieme "per forza" e continuare ad amare...


e quindi scusa, ma perché tu vuoi vivere una vita piena di dolore?
perché non riesci a vincere le tue paure?


----------



## Spot (13 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma questo ridimensionarsi nei rapporti affettivi lo vedo sino a un certo punto,
> dato che si può stare pure soli.
> non so, io per ora preferisco sola che con una persona di cui non riesco a fidarmi,
> per dire.
> ...


Ma infatti parlavo di miti e non di rapporti.
La situazione di Diletta non la conosco bene, quindi non m'intrometto nemmeno.
E la solitudine non è necessariamente negativa.
Anzi io l'ho scoperta come un'ottima occasione.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2015)

Io non ci credo. Non dubito che ci sia chi ci crede nel rapporto migliore.
C'è anche chi crede nella metempsicosi.


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Secondo me, *si può stare insieme a chi non ci ama per motivi diversi da quelli sentimentali.*
> Stare insieme se si ama senza reciprocità, sarebbe una vita piena di dolore.
> La situazione peggiore è quella di dover stare insieme "per forza" e continuare ad amare...


Il mito dell'amore...
Intere generazioni di persone hanno vissuto la loro vita accanto a una persona che non amavano più.
Ancora oggi nel mondo è la norma...
Il mito del matrimonio (o della coppia) per amore è una convenzione (ormai) dell'era moderna, ma fino a qualche decennio fa era una rarità.
Ci si sposa per amore (giusto), e si divorzia perché non si ama più.
Il matrimonio a questo punto diventa un bene di consumo che deve dare sempre il massimo, altrimenti non è difficile gettarlo e andare alla ricerca ancora di questo amore sotto altre sembianze, della passione, di una vita sempre migliore degna di essere vissuta fino all'ultimo alla ricerca costante di une felicità.
Ma in fin dei conti anche questo è egoismo.
E' dare alla vita una visione egocentrica, il che forse non è male, ma possiamo considerarlo un valore fondante della società?
O forse la società, anche quella della famiglia, può essere considerata il frutto di compromessi adeguati - di quelli che non fanno male si intende, di quelli che non rendono infelici per la nostra limitata eternità?
Siamo sicuri che l'amore sia sufficiente per dare solidità a una coppia o a una famiglia?
Vi è evidentemente un conflitto tra sentimento e razionalità in questo.
Dal punto di vista razionale i sentimenti nella loro volubilità non possono costituire le fondamenta di una società. 
L'etica sì, però, ma questa è frutto di un'analisi personale e di confronti necessari e men che meno deve essere vittima delle convenzioni o dell'irrazionale delle passioni.
In tutto questo processo necessariamente razionale non si deve arrivare a giustificare, ma ad acquisire piena consapevolezza di quello che si vuole e si può avere, senza inseguire miti.
La maturità di un'individuo sta proprio qui, nella cancellazione graduale dei miti dell'età giovanile: la felicità, la salute, l'immortalità, l'amore eterno, il credersi al centro del mondo.
Il che sottintende l'abbandono del sogno a favore della realtà, con la capacità conseguente di goderne appieno.


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> La maturità di un'individuo sta proprio qui, nella cancellazione graduale dei miti dell'età giovanile: la felicità, la salute, l'immortalità, l'amore eterno, il credersi al centro del mondo.
> Il che sottintende l'abbandono del sogno a favore della realtà, con la capacità conseguente di goderne appieno.


Scrivi un libro.


----------



## oscuro (14 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Scrivi un libro.


Dal titolo:la mie cazzate.....:rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (14 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Il mito dell'amore...
> Intere generazioni di persone hanno vissuto la loro vita accanto a una persona che non amavano più.
> Ancora oggi nel mondo è la norma...
> Il mito del matrimonio (o della coppia) per amore è una convenzione (ormai) dell'era moderna, ma fino a qualche decennio fa era una rarità.
> ...




Danny: parli di mito dell'amore...ma l'amore non è un mito (se usi il termine col significato di leggenda, o comunque qualcosa di poco verosimile).
E non è un mito neanche quello dell'amore eterno, ossia dell'amore che può durare tutta la vita.
Esiste Danny, eccome se esiste e ne sono testimonianza tutte quelle coppie, che non saranno tantissime, ma neanche tanto rare, che si sono volute un ben di vita e che sono state sempre affiatate, per tutta la vita. 
Chiamalo bene, o amore, fatto sta che è qualcosa di profondo che, anche se col tempo esaurisce la sua passionalità, com'è fisiologico che sia, diventa dolce e rassicurante.
Coppie datate che ancora camminano dandosi la mano e che si battibeccano e si stuzzicano anche, ma con ironia e fanno sorridere chi sta loro vicino.
Coppie che si rispettano.

E per risponderti:
sì, secondo me, quando c'è questo amore la coppia è solida e la famiglia è salva perché è protetta. 
Quando c'è questo amore non ci sono tradimenti perché non ce ne è bisogno: la felicità è a portata di mano e non si manca di nulla.


----------



## Diletta (14 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> e quindi scusa, ma perché tu vuoi vivere una vita piena di dolore?
> perché non riesci a vincere le tue paure?




Ma io non amo più come prima, quindi anche il dolore è parecchio ridimensionato ora.
E' soprattutto la gestione del quotidiano e i vuoti di solitudine che mi spaventano, non certo i vuoti emotivi che già provo da tempo.


----------



## Diletta (14 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Rivedere l'altro, e rivedere se stessi, alla luce accecante di un tradimento, può anche costituire il passaggio necessario per una qualità della relazione più confacente (di quanto non lo fosse prima-il subito prima, terreno sul quale si è potuto innestare il tradimento) ai due individui della coppia. Evolvere e crescere, migliorare anche, a volte significa attraversare certi deserti annichilenti e interfacciarsi con mostri sconosciuti, riconoscendoli come obbrobri che possono occultarsi anche dentro ognuno di noi. Il che non giustifica un bel nulla, ma cavalcare a vita la tigre dell'affidabilità e della "purezza", nel senso di farne un punto di forza nei confronti di lui, che già si autoflagella di suo, non mi sembra (a me) che possa portarmi molto lontano. Umilmente osservo come cambiamo. Forse non mi fiderò, come dici tu, mai più incondizionatamente, ma non lo vedo, questo eventuale passaggio, come una perdita incommensurabile generica. Perdita dell'innocenza si, e mi va bene; mi serve anche per altro nella vita, mi sta servendo davvero per riallineare altri pentagrammi storti di cui, sempre nell'innocenza, non riuscivo a cogliere le grosse, dannose, imperfezioni.



Te l'ho già detto e più volte, ma ci tengo a ridirlo ancora:
voi ce la farete per la frase da te scritta:
"lui che si autoflagella di suo".
Credimi, questo è il vero punto di forza per entrambi.
Il mio, col suo atteggiamento indifferente che sta mostrando al peggio attualmente, causerà la fine di tutto e, più grave, sembra non rendersene neanche conto.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Te l'ho già detto e più volte, ma ci tengo a ridirlo ancora:
> voi ce la farete per la frase da te scritta:
> "lui che si autoflagella di suo".
> Credimi, questo è il vero punto di forza per entrambi.
> Il mio, col suo atteggiamento indifferente che sta mostrando al peggio attualmente,* causerà la fine di tutto e, *più grave, sembra non rendersene neanche conto.


si come no
Faccio in tempo a diventare bisnonna
Non è che non se ne rende conto, è che sa che tanto non lo molli
Lui ha questa certezza e nel frattempo continua a farsi i cazzi suoi


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Danny: parli di mito dell'amore...ma l'amore non è un mito (se usi il termine col significato di leggenda, o comunque qualcosa di poco verosimile).
> E non è un mito neanche quello dell'amore eterno, ossia dell'amore che può durare tutta la vita.
> Esiste Danny, eccome se esiste e ne sono testimonianza tutte quelle coppie, che non saranno tantissime, ma neanche tanto rare, che si sono volute un ben di vita e che sono state sempre affiatate, per tutta la vita.
> Chiamalo bene, o amore, fatto sta che è qualcosa di profondo che, anche se col tempo esaurisce la sua passionalità, com'è fisiologico che sia, diventa dolce e rassicurante.
> ...


Può esistere una vita senza dolore? 
O è più realistica una vita serena con dei momenti di gioia che compensino le inevitabili tristezze?
L'altro giorno mia figlia ha scritto come compito per le vacanze scolastiche una fiaba in cui l'amore dei protagonisti trionfava grazie alla magica sparizione di una strega.
Ha concluso il pezzo con "E tutti vissero felici e contenti..."
"Tutti?"
"Sì"
"E la strega?"
"Già, è vero. Tutti vissero felici e contenti tranne la strega".
Non esiste solo il punto di vista delle principesse e dei principi azzurri.


----------



## Diletta (14 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> *Può esistere una vita senza dolore?
> O è più realistica una vita serena con dei momenti di gioia che compensino le inevitabili tristezze?*
> L'altro giorno mia figlia ha scritto come compito per le vacanze scolastiche una fiaba in cui l'amore dei protagonisti trionfava grazie alla magica sparizione di una strega.
> Ha concluso il pezzo con "E tutti vissero felici e contenti..."
> ...




Sì, Danny, ho parlato di felicità perché è la parola che hai usato tu, ma è logico che sia meglio parlare di "serenità" ed è quello che intendevo.
Quando c'è una buona armonia di coppia c'è serenità che compensa il dolore inevitabile che c'è nella vita.
Ed è preziosissima!
Lo sai quante volte dicevo che non potevo desiderare altro dalla vita perché avevo TUTTO!
Ed ero convinta, non facevo della retorica, avevo proprio tutto quello di cui mi importava.


----------



## Ecate (14 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Il mito dell'amore...
> Intere generazioni di persone hanno vissuto la loro vita accanto a una persona che non amavano più.
> Ancora oggi nel mondo è la norma...
> Il mito del matrimonio (o della coppia) per amore è una convenzione (ormai) dell'era moderna, ma fino a qualche decennio fa era una rarità.
> ...


Uhm...
la vita è fisiologicamente egocentrica
solo le grandi ideologie -ora in crisi, con mia immensa gioia- possono indurre l'individuo a posporre se stessi e la propria felicità  a qualcosa di superiore.


----------



## Horny (14 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma io non amo più come prima, quindi anche il dolore è parecchio ridimensionato ora.
> E' soprattutto la gestione del quotidiano e i vuoti di solitudine che mi spaventano, non certo i vuoti emotivi che già provo da tempo.


Scusa ma nell'altro 3D hai appena scritto che il tuo unico desiderio
sarebbe di vederlo piangente e pentito.
mi pare tu ti contraddica.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Può esistere una vita senza dolore?
> O è più realistica una vita serena con dei momenti di gioia che compensino le inevitabili tristezze?
> L'altro giorno mia figlia ha scritto come compito per le vacanze scolastiche una fiaba in cui l'amore dei protagonisti trionfava grazie alla magica sparizione di una strega.
> Ha concluso il pezzo con "E tutti vissero felici e contenti..."
> ...



Guarda che la strega è la mamma.


----------



## Fantastica (15 Settembre 2015)

c'era un video ammmericano su Huffington una decina di giorni fa, in cui un padre fa un discorso al figlio che sta per sposarsi e in buona sostanza gli dice: sposa bene solo chi mette da parte se stesso. E fa un elogio del matrimonio come di una costruzione eroica, dove l'amore è proprio il frutto di questo mettersi da parte come "io".


----------



## zanna (15 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> c'era un video ammmericano su Huffington una decina di giorni fa, in cui un padre fa un discorso al figlio che sta per sposarsi e in buona sostanza gli dice: sposa bene solo chi mette da parte se stesso. E fa un elogio del matrimonio come di una costruzione eroica, dove l'amore è proprio il frutto di questo mettersi da parte come "io".


Aspetta che mo arriva Ipa ... e son cazzi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma te di questa visione cosa ne pensi?


----------



## patroclo (15 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> c'era un video ammmericano su Huffington una decina di giorni fa, in cui un padre fa un discorso al figlio che sta per sposarsi e in buona sostanza gli dice: sposa bene solo chi mette da parte se stesso. E fa un elogio del matrimonio come di una costruzione eroica, dove l'amore è proprio il frutto di questo mettersi da parte come "io".



.... e intanto c'è la stagista che gli regge il sigaro sotto la scrivania ........................... lasciamo perdere gli americani e i loro retorici speech del cazzo


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> .... e intanto c'è la stagista che gli regge il sigaro sotto la scrivania ........................... lasciamo perdere gli americani e i loro retorici speech del cazzo


Quoto.


----------



## Fantastica (15 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> .... e intanto c'è la stagista che gli regge il sigaro sotto la scrivania ........................... lasciamo perdere gli americani e i loro retorici speech del cazzo


Ma io concordo assolutamente! Però sapessi quanti Mi piace 'sto spottone pro matrimonio ha beccato in FaceBook...


----------



## Fantastica (15 Settembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Aspetta che mo arriva Ipa ... e son cazzi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma te di questa visione cosa ne pensi?


Penso che il tizio lì abbia ragione da vendere, il che per me significa (per me) che il matrimonio è disumano, al meglio ipocrita, salvo che generi talmente tanti figli nel tempo, da costringerti a non pensare che la vita è anche altro. Le famiglie molto numerose reggono molto meglio i matrimoni, fateci caso (reggono è verbo usato appositamente). 
L'eroismo gli viene meglio, non hanno il tempo materiale per distrarsi un attimo dai gioiosi compiti che si sono dati i genitori (gioiosi è detto senza alcuna ironia).


----------



## Diletta (16 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Scusa ma nell'altro 3D hai appena scritto che il tuo unico desiderio
> sarebbe di vederlo piangente e pentito.
> mi pare tu ti contraddica.




Sì, e lo confermo, ma ho spiegato che ne ho bisogno per me, come un piccolo risarcimento. Voglio che abbassi la cresta e lo voglio vedere con questi occhi.
Diversamente, la sommatoria: sotterfugio, bugie e codardia sono davvero troppe, anche per me.


----------



## ipazia (16 Settembre 2015)

Ma Juan?


----------



## Juanpalambrond (16 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma Juan?


Juan legge, anche se non scrive 

Ho avuto una settimana piuttosto impegnativa, lavorativamente parlando, e devo dire che tenere il cervello impegnato aiuta molto. 

Per ora ci limitiamo a scambiarci messaggini. Credo che lei stia aspettando il momento in cui la inviterò ad uscire, anche se non lo dice esplicitamente. 
Per ora io non mi sento pronto, probabilmente manderei la serata a puttane, un po' come ho fatto al matrimonio...


----------



## ipazia (16 Settembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Juan legge, anche se non scrive
> 
> Ho avuto una settimana piuttosto impegnativa, lavorativamente parlando, e devo dire che tenere il cervello impegnato aiuta molto.
> 
> ...


Ehy

Bello quello che scrivi. :up:

Le serate non vanno a puttane...in fondo quella del matrimonio che apparentemente è andata a puttane ti ha dato spunti di riflessione. E anche a lei. 

Le cose vanno a puttane soltanto rispetto alle aspettative che ci si caricano sopra. E molte volte, quel che sembra mandare tutto a puttane è esattamente quello che serviva....nella mia esperienza praticamente sempre. 

E' che si è tordi...e ce ne si rende conto sempre soltanto dopo 

Io penso che si possa essere pronti solo rispetto alla propria consapevolezza. Poi il resto è Vita. 

Buona Vita!


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Penso che il tizio lì abbia ragione da vendere, il che per me significa (per me) che il matrimonio è disumano, al meglio ipocrita, salvo che generi talmente tanti figli nel tempo, da costringerti a non pensare che la vita è anche altro. Le famiglie molto numerose reggono molto meglio i matrimoni, fateci caso (reggono è verbo usato appositamente).
> L'eroismo gli viene meglio, non hanno il tempo materiale per distrarsi un attimo dai gioiosi compiti che si sono dati i genitori (gioiosi è detto senza alcuna ironia).



Ma non è la rinuncia all'io è il passaggio da un io immaturo, egoista,  per passare a un io che si apre all'altro per accogliere ed essere accolti e costruire una dualità composta da due io maturi in grado di accogliere, amare, educare i figli.
Certamente, come diceva mio padre che non si trova in filmati americani, una persona o matura entro una certa età, lui diceva trent'anni, o non matura più.


----------



## danny (17 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ehy
> 
> Bello quello che scrivi. :up:
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Divì (17 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è la rinuncia all'io è il passaggio da un io immaturo, egoista,  per passare a un io che si apre all'altro per accogliere ed essere accolti e costruire una dualità composta da due io maturi in grado di accogliere, amare, educare i figli.
> Certamente, come diceva mio padre che non si trova in filmati americani, una persona o matura entro una certa età, lui diceva trent'anni, o non matura più.


Verde che non ti posso dare.

Mi domando come il maturare, diventare adulti, prendersi impegni, assumersi responsabilità anche per altri significhi perdersi il meglio della vita ......


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Verde che non ti posso dare.
> 
> Mi domando come il maturare, diventare adulti, prendersi impegni, assumersi responsabilità anche per altri significhi perdersi il meglio della vita ......


In una cultura giovanilista credo che la maturità non possa essere considerata auspicabile.

Poi se lo diceva mio padre non è una cosa dell'altro ieri.
Per altri scopi 90 anni fa cantavano Giovinezza.


----------

